# Red Sea Max 130 Build Log



## bigehugedome

Hello,

I’m super excited to take the plunge into SW. My original setup was going to be a 25Gallon DT and a 20 Gallon sump. There is a thread here with lots of ideas and info. After some thought I decided an all in one setup like the RSM 130 would be better. I found a deal on Craigslist and grabbed it.

The tank came with some goodies including ~60 pounds of rock and 2 clown fish. I need some other supplies before I can get the RSM going (mainly RO/DI) so the clowns are in a 20Gallon High QT tank with ~20 pounds of rock, a Mazi-jet 400, heater and its all under a single t-8. There are also two snails in there. Since I did not have time to mix my own water for the QT I took water from the craigslist guy. Here are my readings:

Nitrate – 5.0
Nitrite- .1
Ammonia- .25
pH-8.4
Temp 78
Hydrometer – 1.024

Other than giving the RSM a good cleaning ill be replacing the stock bulbs and that will be all for now. I plan on upgrading the sump to a Tunze at some point down the line, and ill be making some other mods.

I may be able to order the RO/DI tomorrow, not sure when it will come in. I was going to attempt to use only some distilled for now in the QT until the RO/DI is setup. The RSM will run nothing but RO/DI.

Here are my questions:

1. I did not fill the QT all the way; I marked the Water level to know where to replace evaporated water. What and when do I need to do it to keep the clowns safe?
2. As you can see in the pics below, the rock has a lot of red growth. I also have two other 5 gallon buckets with LR and water. The tank had a lot of cyano, and the owner said high phosphates. I’m OK with “killing” and cleaning the rock and “starting fresh” rather than trying to keep the other LR wet and having issues. How do I go about doing that? Dry it out and take it outside to the hose with a toothbrush?
3. What is the mushroom growing in the QT. Is it healthy? Worth trying to save for the DT? Will it last under a single T8? 
4. One clown is large and the other is small. I did not ask the owner about them. The small one follows the big one around. Big guy nips him a little at times, but they also roam around freely. They both ate Mysis shrimp tonight. Are they Ocellaris Clowns?
The Before:











The Haul




































Cleaning to do:











The QT:


----------



## Reefing Madness




----------



## bigehugedome

Reefing Madness said:


>


lolz

Just ordered this RO/DI. I will be storing RO/DI for topoff's in something like these (already have them), And mixing the Salt overnight in one of these with the Maxi-Jet 400.

Hopefully RO/DI gets here soon so I can do a WC in the QT and lower those numbers. If its not here by friday I'll Grab some distilled.

Any insight on the questions i posted above?
Also, whats the difference exactly between a powerhead and a circulation pump? Currently i have the maxi-jet as a powerhead in my 20high QT. Is that OK for all my QT in the future?

What should I grab for the RSM 130. The DT is 29 gallon while the total is 34. i want 20x's for corals. The RSM has two 146gph return pumps on the left hand side.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Maxi-Jet uses a different setup, using Circulation Mode pushes more water than the PowerHead Mode.


----------



## bigehugedome

Reefing Madness said:


> Maxi-Jet uses a different setup, using Circulation Mode pushes more water than the PowerHead Mode.


What should I get for the dt then.


----------



## Reefing Madness

You can use the Maxi-Jet, the push plenty of water using the right one. I like the Hydor knock offs, they are just as cheap. But you'd only need around 300gph, opposite your returns I would think.


----------



## bigehugedome

Thanks. I wanna clean the tank and LR but I'm kinda sick. I'm gonna just take the garden hose and a toothbrush to the LR not in the QT so I can get it cleaned. 

Can you Id the mushroom in the pics above. It does not look as nice today. It's just under a T8. At this point I don't care if it does before it gets to the DT I just don't want it to die in the QT and foul the water.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness

Its just a typical Mushroom. They are pretty hardy corals, they can withstand a bit of crappy water and light.


----------



## bigehugedome

sweet. This is all too exciting!

Im still feeling under the weather but hopefully I can get to my parents and clean the DT today. LFS run on sunday so thats when the fun will begin I hope.

The clowns are super greedy. They will most likely eat from my hand as they attack my turkey baster when I feed them. I noticed the little guy having a "seizure" when the big one gets close. I read the smaller one is submitting to the larger. Is this true? Anything to be worried about?


----------



## Reefing Madness

Nothing to worry about. Male and female.


----------



## evanlundberg4

I have two smaller clowns and they behave the same way. The smaller one will turn on his side and shake a little when they are side by side. They're weird fish
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bigehugedome

They are like super crazy at night when I walk up to the tank. They know its dinner time and they go insane and will eat from my hand. 

Spent a lot of time cleaning the tank tonight. It looks great. I have the plastic parts and the skimmer sitting in a vinegar/water mix. There are white, hard "tube worms" all over the internals of skimmer that I can't get off. 

I rinsed the rock in fresh water and now it's sitting in an empty bucket. There are still red spots I can't get off. There same white tube things are around the rocks as well. Anything to worry about? Should I just give up on cleaning it? I'll post pics tomorrow. 

I'm going to order another 20-30 pounds of dry rock as well and use a mix of that and the old rock. I'm also thinking of going with 'natures ocean white sand"


----------



## Reefing Madness

I cleaned my Rock off with this:
Kitchen White Plastic Handgrip Pot Dish Pan Cleaning Brush Cookware Scrubber | eBay

But, don't knock yourself out doing it though.


----------



## bigehugedome

Staying in tonight as work has been hell and im still sick........

RO/DI unit at refractometer shipped today.

Got a few questions and thoughts.









*1. *Removable inlet grill with adjustable shutter for surface skimming
*2.* Two stage (coarse/fine) mechanical filter sponges
*3.* Professional turbo protein skimmer driven by a 1,200 lph/320 gph pump
*4. *Compartment for chiller pump
*5. *Access panel for chiller inlet/outlet tubes
*6. *Thermostat-controlled heater
*7.* Highly porous ceramic biological filter media
*8. *Activated carbon chemical filter media
*9. *Twin circulation pumps with adjustable direction outlets
Here is the layout of the back of the RSM. To prevent buildup of nitrates Should I keep the filters in #2? I was thinking of grabbing a few sets and swapping WC and clean the other with tap/old water?
In spots 7 and 8 he had the bio rings and old carbon. The rings have been sitting out and they are now dry. Should I rinse and use the same ones, buy new ones or ditch them all together for something else? Is chemi-pure and purigen suggested? How about phosguard?


----------



## Reefing Madness

I'd ditch all the mechanical filtration. Use Carbon once in awhile, Chemipure Elite or GFO, thats about it. I've heard of others using Purigen.


----------



## bigehugedome

Cool.....

Thinking of stock again, top is priority going down to not so much

2x Ocellaris Clown
Yellow Watchman Goby and Pistol Shrimp
Firefish or Purle Firefish
Bicolor Dottyback or Royal Gamma
Cardnial fish or Chromis

Any thing else you reccomend I take a look at?

Also would like hermits if they can be trusted with coral. And maybe another shrimp if they will not bother the Goby/shrimp pair. And a red sea star down the line.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Your stocking list is ok. Hermits are cool, but if there isn't enough food for them, they tend to munch on your corals. They are scavengers, and will eat anything left.


----------



## bigehugedome

Man, I wish I could ditch this sinus infection and actually get some progress here. I have built my shopping cart for saturday. Ill only get things instore if theyare cheaper than online but this will be the only time ill be close to this LFS without making an extra trip so if its cheaper there then I want to grab it.

Id like to get a Koralia Nano...they come in 240 and 425 gph. What do you think? I figure they are better since i can move the head around. The 240 will give me 530GPH total and the 425 will be like 717 gph. Im worried one will be not enough flow and one will be too much....and not having a clue as to which corals will be added and where they will be located i donno what to do.........

I think im over thinking this lol..............maybe Ill get an MP10.....oh wait.....thats like almost what I paid for the tank itself..........ok back to bed............:sick2:


----------



## Reefing Madness

LOL. Right on. The Hydor are a good powerhead. Couple of the small ones should do you nicely. Then again those MP10 are very nice. =)


----------



## bigehugedome

Lol sorry for that blah talk. Finally feeling better an got to work on the tank. 

Got pretty much everything I need except maybe some more dry rock. I donno if I can afford more at this time. 

I'm waiting for the ro/di still to get started. The tank is cleaned and everything looks almost brand new except for the skimmer which has those calcium like worm things inside and I can't reach in with anything to scrape them off. Lol. 

Went with a lot of friends to the LFS store. They are not into fish. A buddy asked me ". Why are some of the colorful rocks $500" lol. 

Hopefully the fun part starts next week.

Also the mushrooms in the QT are taking over all of the live rock. It's insane.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bigehugedome

Allright, here is my burning question.....

I currently have LR that was in the tank when it was setup that has now been washed with hose water and allowed to dry in buckets. 

I also have LR that has been moved with the old tank water, which is in my QT. It still has some cyano and other buildup.

I want to use all of this rock in my DT and possibly add some more Dry rock.

Do I have to do anything for either the once LR that has been washed and dryed or the Rock in the QT before it goes into the DT?

Do I need no buy a few pounds of LR from the LFS to help seed? If so how much is a few pounds.

And can i add dry rock at anytime during or after the cycle without it affecting anything?


----------



## evanlundberg4

If its just base dry rock without any growth on it than you could add that after the fact. The washed and dried rock is going to have some die off because its been out drying and anything alive is dead so it could start a small cycle when you put it in. I've added quite a bit of dry base rock to my tank without any ill affect but I did see a small quick spike in ammonia after adding "dry live rock" like your washed and dry rock.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bigehugedome

evanlundberg4 said:


> If its just base dry rock without any growth on it than you could add that after the fact. The washed and dried rock is going to have some die off because its been out drying and anything alive is dead so it could start a small cycle when you put it in. I've added quite a bit of dry base rock to my tank without any ill affect but I did see a small quick spike in ammonia after adding "dry live rock" like your washed and dry rock.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Thanks....this is what I assumed. I can move the LR and Dried live rock now as I start my tank, because it will need to cycle anyway. But I can add base dry rock at anytime. 

My car needed to go to the shop so I dont have anything big enough at the moment to get the tank from my parents to my apartment, so............:x


----------



## Reefing Madness

Be careful how much you add at anytime, if you add a bunch you will send the tank into a mini cycle, as the bacteria will grow again to take over those pieces that you just put in.
You don't have to do anything with the rock that you have, just throw it all in at the same time.


----------



## bigehugedome

I'm jut gonna bite the bullet and get the extra 25 pounds now. It will also give me more variety when aquascaping. It may even come in before the RO/DI does.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bigehugedome

Rock ordered.......:-D

So I found something to keep me occupied for the time being. Im not placing the tank in my office now, but rather the living room so it can be enjoyed by all from the couch.

It will be diagonally in the corner, if this is OK, and if I can insure a cat can not get behind it somehow.... This will give it the best view in the room.

This is next to a walk in closet in which i plan on building a shelf where i can but my water containers on. Im then going to cut a hole in the drywall into the living room and run some tubing so I can start a manual siphon for top offs and water changes. This will limit my use of carrying buckets back and fourth all the time. Ill only have to move them from the kitchen where the RO/DI is made to the closet. This will keep me busy until the RO unit and rock gets in. Ill post updates as they happen. For now enjoy a comparison of the mushrooms in the QT

when I got the tank....









This morning as lights come on.....








2 hours after lights...


----------



## Reefing Madness

Good stuff!!! Lookin Great!!!


----------



## bigehugedome

Reefing Madness said:


> Good stuff!!! Lookin Great!!!


 
Thank you!

Hey...can i defrost my frozen food in some water from my FW tank or is that bad? Its just a pain to try and break apart the frozen cubes since I dont need a full cube for just two clowns I share with my FW fish.


----------



## Reefing Madness

I would personally say its ok. I used to thaw mine out in tap water. Just don't throw that water into the SW tank, strain it out.


----------



## bigehugedome

Car got out of the shop yesterday so the tank is in place. 

Another roadblock, though not a bigge. I noticed the hood was getting really hot. Not having t5's before I was not sure how out would be but I mean......they were hot. I'm also using two 65watt bulbs rather than the two 55 watt stock as the LFs showed me their RSM running with 65watts. So I have a kitte extra light. 

Looked in the vent on the side of the hood and noticed the two cooling fans were not spinning, so I ordered 4. I will at minimum replace the two but also try to add two more on the other side for a "push/pull" effect over the lights. They should be here Thursday
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bigehugedome

Just got a response back from RSM which is great since I emailed them last night. The the fans should not be on all the time, just when it gets hot, "the majority of the time the lights are on". Well after 20 mins there were not fans so I'm glad I ordered the new ones. Maybe I can rig it so they are always on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigehugedome

:frustrated:Just waiting on my packages.............


----------



## Reefing Madness

:-DOuch. Now that sucks. But, hey, on a good note, looks good.:-D


----------



## bigehugedome

Reefing Madness said:


> :-DOuch. Now that sucks. But, hey, on a good note, looks good.:-D


Thanks....RO/DI has been in US Customs in San Fran since last thursday. Refractometer is who knows, tracking has not been updated........Fans did not ship yet allthough estimated delivery (its amazon prime) says Thursday.....at least I know the Marco rocks will be here thursday.


----------



## Reefing Madness

WOW, you got stuff held up everywhere.


----------



## bigehugedome

Reefing Madness said:


> WOW, you got stuff held up everywhere.


Yea..... I ordered everything thinking "yay, i have everything" ......... but i forgot i need to wait for it..... good news is, RO/DI is in my zipcode. I assume it wont be out for delivery until tomorrow but thats OK cause the rock and fans wont be here until tomorrow anyway.

I assume mixing the salt water in the tank THE FIRST TIME IT IS FILLED is OK? ie, filling the tank with RO/DI and then adding salt straight to the tank, turning on the pump and letting her go?


----------



## bigehugedome

bigehugedome said:


> Yea..... I ordered everything thinking "yay, i have everything" ......... but i forgot i need to wait for it..... good news is, RO/DI is in my zipcode. I assume it wont be out for delivery until tomorrow but thats OK cause the rock and fans wont be here until tomorrow anyway.
> 
> I assume mixing the salt water in the tank THE FIRST TIME IT IS FILLED is OK? ie, filling the tank with RO/DI and then adding salt straight to the tank, turning on the pump and letting her go?


Spoke to soon (good thing).... RO/DI unit is already at my parents and Rock is on the truck for delivery.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Yea first time you fill the tank you can mix it in the tank. Unless you using cured live rock. Then its not a good idea for the rock to sit in fresh water.


----------



## bigehugedome

Reefing Madness said:


> Yea first time you fill the tank you can mix it in the tank. Unless you using cured live rock. Then its not a good idea for the rock to sit in fresh water.


Ahh, and the LR I will be using to seed the tank is from my QT so that's considered cured correct? (it was moved from the DT to the QT, within the same water, so no die off)

Is it weird to want to buy a 2-3 pounds of LR from the LFS even though I have like 45lbs of dry and 15 lbs of cured? I kinda want the 'critters' and 'things' people normally see when they buy massive amounts of LR. Would I even get any of that stuff from just 2-3lbs? Do you think im insane because I already have LR that would have no unwanted issues and I should just use that? lol....excitement kicking in


----------



## Reefing Madness

Lots of stuff on Live Rock, easy to see why you want that to seed the other rock. It will seed, but it will also take forever for that to happen.


----------



## bigehugedome

Reefing Madness said:


> Lots of stuff on Live Rock, easy to see why you want that to seed the other rock. It will seed, but it will also take forever for that to happen.


Ok maybe one nice 2-3 lbs rock. We will see.........

Anyway Im no plumber..........and I made it alot harder then it should have been.......but the RO/DI is in place and I assume I have clean water. I dont have a TDS meter. Man Im glad i got the 100gpd and not the 50, cause that seems slow enough as it is, i dont wanna see what the 50gpd is like.

I need to clean it up still...... Its under the kitchen sink as I have no utility room. Orange is waste water, i need to decide if I want to drill a hole in my pipes or if I will just sit the orange tube in the sink as im making water.











Rough aquascape complete as well. Hopefully more fun tomorrow.


----------



## Reefing Madness

:notworthy:


----------



## evanlundberg4

I bought my live rock from a couple different stores and one store had what I would call "purified" and the other had crazy stuff all over it. I got like three different types of algae, a colony of feather duster worms, a couple aiptasia, these weird green sponge looking things and bristle worms. That was all from one three pound rock. Granted I removed the bubble algae, aiptasia one massive bristle worm and the sponge things. Live rock with tons of life can be great but it can also be a bit of a project.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## evanlundberg4

Your rock looks great too by the way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bigehugedome

evanlundberg4 said:


> I bought my live rock from a couple different stores and one store had what I would call "purified" and the other had crazy stuff all over it. I got like three different types of algae, a colony of feather duster worms, a couple aiptasia, these weird green sponge looking things and bristle worms. That was all from one three pound rock. Granted I removed the bubble algae, aiptasia one massive bristle worm and the sponge things. Live rock with tons of life can be great but it can also be a bit of a project.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I kinda want a project............ And I know its all about the bacteria, but I dont see any pods or anything in my QT now which is the only LR I have......Is this an issue and a reason to get from the LFS.......I sound like i have not done my homework, but I have, im just trying to process alot of info at once lol:lol:



evanlundberg4 said:


> Your rock looks great too by the way.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank You.....I had no idea how it was going to work....stacking rock that is. I always thought it would be so unbalanced, and that It would be hard to get caves and holes.. Turns out I had no issues, and im happy with it being my first time. My issues are

Most of the LR pieces in my QT are large, so they either need to go on the bottom, or stay in the QT. Im thinking stay in the QT. They also have the shrooms on them, so Im thinking it would be best to keep them in the QT and out of the DT until it is cycled. More reason to grab a LR from the LFS.

I love the look of the marco rocks so much I want to buy another 25 lbs lol.The LR that came with the tank is a 'different style'. The holes and groves dont really match I guess. I dont know if it matters since it will all turn the same color eventually and hopefully will have amazing corals covering it.:-D



Reefing Madness said:


> :notworthy:


No sir, I bow to you... would never attempted this without the help of TFK.:yourock:


----------



## bigehugedome

Well, Im a jerk lol. I really like the Marco rocks............. the others, just wont work for me. They dont stack as nice, and they are either way to big, or way to small. I went ahead and ordered another 25lbs from marco as I had a side job last night that pretty much covered the cost. Of course if I just ordered the 50 at once I would have had it all yesterday and saved $15.....but whatever


----------



## Reefing Madness

:doh!:


----------



## bigehugedome

RO/DI does not produce as fast as I would like. It's 100gpd so it should be around 5gph biut it's more like 5 gp3 hours. I just hope it's clean. I think my tds meter will be here tomorrow. 

Does the freshwater need to be stored with a circulation pump or is it ok just with a lid.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness

Depends on how long you plan on keeping it. I keep mine in a 55g drum, with a circulation pump. I only keep like 40g at a time, and constantly use it for top offs.


----------



## bigehugedome

What do you suggest for storing water. I would like something about 50 gallons for freshwater and then I'll move smaller amounts to a 18 gallon storage container for WC's. I've read brute trash cans works but they also leach phosphates or something
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness

Brute Trash cans are good to use. Try Craigslist, look for food grade barrels.
55 Gallon Food Grade, Rain Barrels & Totes - $20


----------



## evanlundberg4

Well if you lived New Hampshire I know a great place for some seriously LIVE rock. You'll be able to tell though it will have tons of stuff on it. I keep my water in food grade 5 gallon buckets...4 at a time. Stack two in a closet and two under my tank table. I also only go through about 15 - 20 gallons a week between to off and a weekly 5 gallon change. I also have a massive oak table to store all my crap under though so I can have it all at my tank pretty much.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bigehugedome

Reefing Madness said:


> Brute Trash cans are good to use. Try Craigslist, look for food grade barrels.
> 55 Gallon Food Grade, Rain Barrels & Totes - $20


 
I have found these barrels on CL but they are -45 mins from me. Ill look into it. Im trying to see if I can improve my RO/DI output. It could be because my pressure is low/water is colder now. but since my unit is under the sink, and a barrel would have to go in a closet, i would still have to fill up with 5 gallon jugs, and I could only do that when im home. So I would have to be running water every night. I want to run longer hose from the unit to a barrel in my closet so I can make water while im at work, but im afraid my cats will chew the hose and make a mess.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Yikes. Bad kitty.


----------



## bigehugedome

Going to use cable mold to run the tube along side the wall so Its not exposed. 

Ugh this thread is turning into the old boring "ideas" with little progress. And i still need to cycle. Blah, hopefully rock is in today, if not it will be in tomorrow. Ill have the TDS meter today. My plan is to finish the aquascape, mix SW in the tank, then grab a few pounds of LR at the LFS to start the seed.

:shake::shake::shake::shake::shake::shake::shake::shake:


----------



## Reefing Madness

LOL. It will come. Gotta have patience.


----------



## bigehugedome

So the TDS from the tap is 150. From the ro/di is 0. From the containers im using to hold water currently its 30. Is this OK? Especially since its for the initial fill? The containers that have water wereonly used to move ro/di + salt water mix from the LFS. I also used them to take salt water from his house when I picked up the tank.


----------



## Reefing Madness

30 is horrible. 3 is ok, but not 30.


----------



## bigehugedome

Blah this sucks. At least I didn't fill the tank yet and he water from the RO/di is clean. Ill jut buy a new ~18 gallon container for mixing the SW and try to get the 55 drum sooner.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness

Right on. At least you are taking the needed steps to start out in really good shape.


----------



## bigehugedome

Reefing Madness said:


> Right on. At least you are taking the needed steps to start out in really good shape.


 
Better to spend a little extra $ and time upfront then try and play catchup down the line. Eespecially true when your dealing with living things.

Here is the plan. Hose is running from RO/DI to tank as we speak. The rest of the marco rock will be in today. 

1. I will fill the tank with freshwater and mix salt inside the tank for the first time. Should I add the sand before or after the salt mixes for 24hours in the tank?

Plan is grab that 55 gallon drum at some point to store RO/DI for topoff. Eventually I will get a high end auto topoff. I dont think I want to wate time with DIY topoffs unless I can find one thats fool proof and super cheap. I think I would go with a Tunze Osmolator.

I will then Transfer 4(~12%) gallons from the drum to anew 5 Gallon bucket to mix salt water on saturday mornings, so I can do the WC each sunday.

2. Is a 4 gallon WC (~12%) sufficient? This will be with the stocking list mentioned earlier and with easy corals. By the time Im at full stock and more corals I plan on upgrading the stock skimmer.

EDIT - and now that the RO/DI is going directly into the tank, the TDS from the tank (which contains the dry rock) is 3. So that seems acceptable


----------



## Reefing Madness

3 is acceptable for fish, not for corals. Most change DI and or the Membrane when TDS reaches 3-4. 
Also, its ok to throw the sand in now, or wait til you mix the salt, doesn't matter at this point. As long as its not live sand, if it is, you'll have to mix the water first and let it come to temperature then add the sand. A 12% water change a week is perfect.


----------



## bigehugedome

Reefing Madness said:


> 3 is acceptable for fish, not for corals. Most change DI and or the Membrane when TDS reaches 3-4.
> Also, its ok to throw the sand in now, or wait til you mix the salt, doesn't matter at this point. As long as its not live sand, if it is, you'll have to mix the water first and let it come to temperature then add the sand. A 12% water change a week is perfect.


So I donno if I did not explain correctly or if you did not understand. Just want to make sure we are on the same page if you dont mind. I mean no disrespect, as the issue is probably myself.

The Water coming from straight from the RO/DI is = 0 TDS. Im bypassing the containers that caused it to be 30 now and adding water straight from the RO/DI to the tank. When testing the RO/DI in the tank its reading to be 3, Im assuming because of left over whaterver since its not a new tank. I cleaned the tank with vinegar and added the Marco Rock. I did not rinse or do anything to the rock. 

In short, Im adding 0TDS water to my tank and thats what I plan on using for both top off and WC. It just so happens that my TDS in the tank has rised slightly, which I assume is because of the Rock + used tank. Is this OK as long as I continue to add 0TDS water, IE, change my media when TDS reaches 3-4 or even sooner?


----------



## Reefing Madness

My bad, I got ya now. You got it. No worries. Just me trying to speed read again.:-D


----------



## bigehugedome

What do you guys think? Enough room for fish and coral? its about 48 pounds. Pics do not do it justice. 
Alot of caves and arches for the fish I think


----------



## Reefing Madness

Yup. Lookin good man.


----------



## bigehugedome

Oh man getting pumped. 40 lbs of sand is in. I dont think i need the extra 20lbs i have but Oh well.

Tank is filling now. I plan to run the pumps with some filterfloss untill everything settles then I will mix the salt. After that goes for a day Ill buy some LR and start the seed!


----------



## evanlundberg4

Dude that looks great!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness




----------



## bigehugedome

So in short today, I almost flooded the apartment, twice, and thought my 150watt heater was dead (it helps to have it plugged in)

40 lbs of sand gives me between 2.5-3 inches and 48lbs of rock should be a sweet filter. I would share a pic but its cloudy still. Hopefully better by tomorrow afternoon. Pumps are running and I'm using fiter media to catch the fine sand particles. Hopefully it's clear tomorrow so ill add salt and add a LR this weekend. 

I want to propagate one of my red mushrooms for a buddy. I don't want to actually cut it up like a pizza pie and make frags, I just want to cut him off a full shroom and glue it to a plug for him. Can I just razor blade the "stalk" off the rock as low as I can get it, then glue it on a plug? U reccomed the gel super glue or something else?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness

Gel Super Glue.


----------



## bigehugedome

Still cloudy 

And I need to try and level the sand some. Skimmer pump is not working either so I need to look at that. 

Should I still wait untill the cloudyness is gone to add salt or should i do it now.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Its ok to add it now, thsts not going to hurt anything. Skimmer will not work in ftesh water. Unless your saying your pump is just dead that is. It won't foam or create foam in fw.


----------



## bigehugedome

Reefing Madness said:


> Its ok to add it now, thsts not going to hurt anything. Skimmer will not work in ftesh water. Unless your saying your pump is just dead that is. It won't foam or create foam in fw.


Pump seems dead. It was working earlier so I donno whats up now. I do wanna put the tunze in at some point but wanted to hold off for a few months so I hope it works.

Salt is added. im shooting for 1.025. I went a little less than the 1/2 per gallon now as i fiigured it would be easier to raise then lower. 

As far as the cycle. I only plan to get one 2-3 lb LR to start it. I know it will take longer but thats OK. So i add another source of ammonia as well or just let the rock do its thing.

Also when should the protein be on full time? How bout lights? And since they are dual 10k and actinic, how long should they be on daily?


----------



## Reefing Madness

Run Skimmer once cycle is complete, or the numbers are on their way down, let the nutrients grow. Lights yoiu can turn on anytime you want, 8-10 hours a day. You can add a dead shrimp from grocery store if you'd like. No need to, but most don't think it will cycle on its own. To keep down the Diatom Bloom some, you can keep the lights off during the cycle, your choice.


----------



## bigehugedome

Sweetness. I will run the lights 12 - 10 as I will do most of my viewing at night after work

So Im trying to get rid of the cyano in the QT. So far i have been just scrubbing the rocks and removing what I can during WC. Is there anyting else I can do to help remove it? 

Oh and I have read many different things online. Only top off during cycle and one WC before adding fish? Or should I WC each week?


----------



## Reefing Madness

Top off is fine during cycle, and then a normal WC before adding CUC. To kill Cyano in a QT, just kill the lights for 3-4 days, that'll wipe it out.


----------



## bigehugedome

Now thats much better 

Got the refractometer today. Says its 1.028. Hydrometer says 1.024 so thats a big difference. Ill do a small WC and add FW to get that to 1.025. I want it at 1.025 before I buy the LR to start the seed. 

Prepping for the storm. This is going to be a nightmare.


----------



## evanlundberg4

I'm there with you man. I'm praying we don't have huge power outages in NH. Not sure how this is going to go. I'm installing a generator just in case tomorrow. I've been biting my nails with all these fish at stake. Tank looks great though. I like that tall stack look.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bigehugedome

evanlundberg4 said:


> I'm there with you man. I'm praying we don't have huge power outages in NH. Not sure how this is going to go. I'm installing a generator just in case tomorrow. I've been biting my nails with all these fish at stake. Tank looks great though. I like that tall stack look.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks. Power is out at my place. I have the tanks wrapped in towels and blankets to insulate them and keep the temps up, but they have lowered to about 73 degrees. I have been so busy preparing everything else that sadly the fish came last. I need to see if I can find battery powered air pumps for my 29FW and QT tank. It may be two days before I get power. Im not sure if the fish will make it. :-(

How did you make out?


----------



## evanlundberg4

Welp, spent all that money for the generator just in case so I could run it intermittently and keep them alive and power only flickered once. 73 is low but they will prob make it if you don't lose too much more heat. You could float some hot packs in there in a zip lock bag to help with the temp. Do you have a gas stove? If so you could heat up water from your tank to like 85 ish and mix it in slowly also. Hope your power comes back on soon. That's rough man.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bigehugedome

Well I'm borrowing a 900 watt heater. So I can get the temps up for some time. Question is. I can't have it run overnight or tomorrow when I'm out. So should I even raise the temps just to have them lower again in a few hours?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness

I wouldn't let get any lower. Keeping them up a bit will help dramatically, than lettig it dip more. If yiur borrowing a heater why can't you let it run? Everyone of them that I know of has an internal temp shut off. ?? Or did I miss something again?


----------



## evanlundberg4

Yeah man I would get that temp up if I could. Maybe raise it really slowly but it would be better to raise it and let it go back down again than get too low. I would think that would nee much worse than temp fluctuations from 78 back down to 73
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bigehugedome

Sorry. I meant generator. I can't run that at night and when I'm not home.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## evanlundberg4

I see makes sense. I would run it when you and you'll prob be alright.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bigehugedome

Woo! Power and Internet back on. Luckily towels do the trick as the covered tanks never got under 72 while the RSM was 65. The clowns looked horrible this morning, I believe due to low oxygen in the water, but they look good now and are eating. 

What a relief. Ill give it a few days to make sure power stays on then ill start the seed with LR
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness




----------



## bigehugedome

Finally added 3lbs of LR. Not sure if placement matters as far as seeding goes. Ill add some fish food or raw shrimp to bump up the ammonia. Super excited.


----------



## Reefing Madness

It'll seed no matter where you put it. Why bump up the ammonia? The Rock will take care of it all for you.


----------



## evanlundberg4

That looks like great stuff. It will all colonize on its own. In a few weeks you should start to see some growth starting on the base rock. Especially if you used live sand.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bigehugedome

Did not use live sand. But I'm not in a rush. I may ask a buddy for some sand if I can get a bag for it so it does not mix with mine. But I don't think it's necessary so I'm not in a rush. I'm going to start looking into corals while this cycles. 

When I got the LR I was looking at corals and I think all my LFS's look beat. But I'm not sure what healthy specimens should look like so I need to read up some more. My buddy does not have a lot of coral but he is going to trade me for some of my shrooms. I forget what he said I can have but ill post it when I find out what it was. I'm also going to see if a LFS or someone on CL will give me credit / trade something for my shrooms. The LFS I was at had super small shrooms on LR for a decent amount if cash so maybe I can get something for a few of my specimens.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## evanlundberg4

Well then I wouldn't worry about it then. I'm lucky enough to have a great LFS right near me. They grow and frag all their own corals on site. I'm no expert but good even bright color, full polyp extension and general health of the tank are things I would say to look for in quality coral.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bigehugedome

I have other not as local LFS which have better corals then my go to LFS. So ill be checking them out.


----------



## bigehugedome

Specific Gravity 1.025
Temp 78.5
pH: 8.2
Ammonia: 1ppm
Nitrite: .25ppm
Nitrate: 0ppm

No need to test anything else at the moment correct?

What do you think about "quick start bacteria in a bottle" I was digging through the rest of the stuff i got with the tank of CL and in there is Red Sea's version called Nitro Bac. Since I have it and its not expired, it wont hurt to add it right?


----------



## Reefing Madness

Numbers looking good. No reason to test anything else at the moment, unless you want Coralline growing right away. Then you need to test MAG, ALK and CA.
I don' tmuch care for jump starters in the water. But there are many out there that swear by them.


----------



## bigehugedome

Reefing Madness said:


> Numbers looking good. No reason to test anything else at the moment, unless you want Coralline growing right away. Then you need to test MAG, ALK and CA.
> I don' tmuch care for jump starters in the water. But there are many out there that swear by them.


Ill add it since I have it. I was not planning on buying any, but there is not alot left. Maybe just enough for the main dose, then I can trash the bottle.

I thought i had a MAG test. Ill grab one since ill need it anyway and test those three when I get it.

Now time to sit back and relax.


----------



## Reefing Madness




----------



## bigehugedome

Reefing Madness said:


>


This one creeps me out lol


----------



## Reefing Madness

Rofl.


----------



## bigehugedome

Ammonia lowered to .25ppm
nirtite jumped to 2ppm
nitrate jumped to 10-20ppm


----------



## Reefing Madness

Workin it man, working it. =)


----------



## bigehugedome

Not sure if you can see these guys........very small. Are they aiptasia? Do I need to do anything?


----------



## Reefing Madness

Doesn't look like Aiptasia to me.


----------



## bigehugedome

Reefing Madness said:


> Doesn't look like Aiptasia to me.


 
Hmm.... They are greenish in color. All over the top rocks.

btw starting to see diatoms


----------



## Reefing Madness

Looks like it may be Sea Grass to me.


----------



## bigehugedome

Reefing Madness said:


> Looks like it may be Sea Grass to me.


 
Lol Great. I cant keep my FW plants alive in my tank, but I can grow grass in SW without even trying. :lol:

Good news though, I read up on it and its pretty interesting. I did not notice until today that the LR I added has diatoms all over it, and its starting to grow on the base rock!

I got a MG kit so im going to test everyting in a little bit as I just topped it off. I need to decide what to ask the parents for Christmas. Tunze skimmer with media rack upgrade or ATO. I just dont trust myself to make my own ATO.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Tunze SKimmer? Why do you want such a costly Skimmer? Gots plenty out there that are just as good, and much much cheaper.


----------



## bigehugedome

Reefing Madness said:


> Tunze SKimmer? Why do you want such a costly Skimmer? Gots plenty out there that are just as good, and much much cheaper.


 
Everything I have read use one of those for the RSM 130 because it fits so well. I got my skimmer working but as others said, its loud. The other thing is there is this for the Tunze, because if the only place for media now is under the pumps, which is a PITA to get to. 
http://shop.mediabaskets.com/Red-Sea-Max-Media-Basket-RSM3V20.htm


Im pretty pissed. I got the MG test and tried it out. Then I decided to test Ca and ALK, and the little spoon for the Ca is not there. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Th So I look online and I could have got a brand new RSM Pro kit for MG, ALK and CALC for not much more then I just bought the MG for. And they would all be titration tests which seem to be better.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Got ya on the Tunze SKimmer!! Good Stuff!!
ANd, OUCH, on the test kit!! DOH


----------



## bigehugedome

From what I have found online, looks like the spoon is 1/32 teaspoons. Which i have (its a smidgen lol) so I did the CA and here is what I think i have lol. I feel like im back in chem class.


Temp - 79
Ammonia - .25 ppm
Nitrite - 2ppm
Nitrate - 10 ppm
S.G - 1.025
ALK - between 1.7 - 2.8 I would estimate 2.2
Ca - 540
Mg - 1560

Now I donno if its me or the test kits but my salt says it should be:

@ S.G of 1.023 and 75degrees:
Ca 450
Alk 3.5 - 4.2
Mg 1320

So im not sure if my numbers make sense or not


----------



## Reefing Madness

Oh my. Now your really into finding the Chemistry here. WOW. Numbers are all over the place. Sanity test here. What is your RO water or whatever water your using test out at?
CA is really high. MAG is really high.. I know not something you wanted to hear. My bad. Sorry.
CA between 420-460
MAG 1250-1350
ALK 2.5-4meq
Do-It-Yourself Magnesium Supplements for the Reef Aquarium by Randy Holmes-Farley - Reefkeeping.com
Chemistry And The Aquarium: Solving Calcium And Alkalinity Problems — Advanced Aquarist | Aquarist Magazine and Blog


----------



## bigehugedome

Reefing Madness said:


> Oh my. Now your really into finding the Chemistry here. WOW. Numbers are all over the place. Sanity test here. What is your RO water or whatever water your using test out at?
> CA is really high. MAG is really high.. I know not something you wanted to hear. My bad. Sorry.
> CA between 420-460
> MAG 1250-1350
> ALK 2.5-4meq
> Do-It-Yourself Magnesium Supplements for the Reef Aquarium by Randy Holmes-Farley - Reefkeeping.com
> Chemistry And The Aquarium: Solving Calcium And Alkalinity Problems — Advanced Aquarist | Aquarist Magazine and Blog


 
I know earlier you said I do not need to test Mg, Ca, and ALK now. So can i still hold off to see if I can get the new test kits I need this weekend?


----------



## Reefing Madness

Oooof, welp you've gone this long with it out of whack, whats another couple of days.


----------



## bigehugedome

Reefing Madness said:


> Oooof, welp you've gone this long with it out of whack, whats another couple of days.


I emailed Red sea to ask about the spoon and they are sending me one. Thats super cool.

Since these test kits are old, and i never worked with the titration kits Im going to assume that my numbers are off. My LFs has their annual sale this saturday and im going to just buy new Ca, and ALK kits since dry goods are like 30% off. That way everyting s new. Ill spend some time testing the water and ill test my source water.

Im gonna grab new salt too. Proabably move from this red sea salt to instant ocean sea salt. If I can figure out the tests and ill need any chems to keep them in check ill go back saturday night and grab whatever I need.


----------



## bigehugedome

Oh boy. Looks like I have a job this weekend......... its growing on all the base rock, and now starting to grow 

on glass. The difference between before bedtime and when I wake up is insane.


----------



## Reefing Madness

LOL. Your clean up crew will love this stuff.


----------



## bigehugedome

Reefing Madness said:


> LOL. Your clean up crew will love this stuff.


Oh duhhhh. So I should just let it grow for them, no need to start picking now I guess. 

I actually like how it looks too. It makes the cycle go better seeing life grow in an empty tank


----------



## Reefing Madness

I'd leave it, until it gets totally unruley on you.
Umm, but man, I'm hoping thats not Bryopsis. Man that looks alot like it.......That would be a bad thing.:-(


----------



## bigehugedome

Reefing Madness said:


> I'd leave it, until it gets totally unruley on you.
> Umm, but man, I'm hoping thats not Bryopsis. Man that looks alot like it.......That would be a bad thing.:-(


 
Yes, I was looking at that last night online. I have not seen a pic that looks really close to this yet (at the same time I have not seen a pic of anything that looks like this). And I cannot see the root system on the rock which is said to form a mat. I should pull a rock out and get a better look.

Also, the middle part, um..the stalk i guess, or Bryopsis is said to be alot larger than the branches, and I dont thank that to be the case, but maybe it is not developed or not.

Ill clean it up this weekend. I know I wont be able to get all of it anyway so there will still be some for the CUC.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Sounds like a plan. You have a good handle on this.


----------



## bigehugedome

Reefing Madness said:


> Sounds like a plan. You have a good handle on this.


 
Thanks, but im getting scared with everything im reading online. I have read multiple times that this could be the worst thing you can get in a tank as it takes over so fast. And a lot of CUC wont eat it. 

My plan is to just throw a filter pad in and scrape it off the glass and pull as much off the rocks as possible. Although I have read that Kents tech M (or something like that) is the only thing that kills it. Raising the Mg to 3000.

Crazy :-D


----------



## Reefing Madness

Yea, its touch stuff, but your don't have to raise your Mag that high. Just going to 1600 will help. And we are jumping the gun. Let's see what it turns out to be. As I said first time, I still its highly likely its sea grass. For this reason, Bryipsys is a clean water algae.


----------



## bigehugedome

its been a few days since an update so here we go.

First, I got a 55 gallon drum to store my RODI. It had vinegar in it so minimal cleaning needed. I ran wire channel along a wall in the living room which goes from my kitchen sink to a closet. I used that to hold the output from my RODI so the water runs to the drum in my closet. This is where I will make the salt water I need.









I can not find the test kits I want (red sea pro's) locally so I had to order them. With the holiday I donno if they will be in this week, but I wont consider my Ca or ALK tests accurate until then.

As far as the tank. The 'green weed' is easily scraped off the glass but does not come off the rock so well. I figure one my tank is ready ill add my CUC and see what they think of it. If its no good Ill raise the Mg and go from there. I can move the CUC to my QT if necessary when I do this.

Speaking of ready.... here are my numbers..........what do you think

Ammonia - 0 - .25 (to hard to tell)
nitrite - 0
Nitrate - 10-20


----------



## Reefing Madness




----------



## bigehugedome

Reefing Madness said:


>


lmao OMG. So WC, test Ca, Mg and ALK when they come in, then CUC? Is the ammonia OK like that? 

Also want to note im moving from Red sea salt to Instant Ocean during this next WC


----------



## Reefing Madness

Take readings again on the Ammonia. Just a sanity check. If its still high, no, you should not add anything yet.


----------



## bigehugedome

So. I tested everything again.........twice.......with the new test kits for Mg, Ca and ALK......and.......

pH - 8.0
Ammonia - 0
Nitrite - 0
Nitrate - 20
Mg - 1280
Ca - 430
Alk- 7.8 dhk or 2.8meql
SG 1.025

Looks like its time for a WC and CUC! And the new kits show that my Ca, Mg and Alk are in line! And 98% of the diatomes are gone

Gonna wait till saturday and add some turbo's, and maybe a fire shrimp. I would also like some hermit crabs.
As far as CUC size, is there any specifc suggestions as to how many of what? I have read alot of different things.

I want to add the CUC first and see what they think about the mystery plant before I move the clowns over. That way if I have to dose Mg the clowns wont have to deal with it.


----------



## Reefing Madness

CUC it is my man!!








ALK is not in line, its low. Should be 8-12dkh. More like 9-10 ish but there ya have it.


----------



## RSully

This was a great read for a newbie lto SW like me. Sounds like you're doing it the right way. I took shortcuts that worked quite well but is a bit more costly. I only started a 20 gal so it wasn't to bad.

BTW, get the CUC man, lol.


----------



## bigehugedome

Water change done, skimmer on, chemipure elite and purigen added. LFS trip tomorrow or sunday

Ok so from before this is what im looking at for stock:

2x Ocellaris Clown
Yellow Watchman Goby and Pistol Shrimp
Firefish or Purle Firefish
Bicolor Dottyback or Royal Gamma
Cardnial fish or Chromis

What exactly should my CUC be made of. Im not eactly how many of snails to have and how many to add to start. I added two Nassarius Snails that i had in the QT. I also want a blood shrimp and a red sea star (sea star way down the line if there is enough food for it)

Any pointers?


----------



## RSully

I'd love to give you some ideas but RM has been following your thread all along and will give you better ideas than me.


----------



## Reefing Madness

RSully said:


> I'd love to give you some ideas but RM has been following your thread all along and will give you better ideas than me.


Na, you got something, throw it out there Sully.


----------



## RSully

Well, let's see, I'd go with a few hermits to start. If he's had a diatom algae bloom, maybe a few nassarius snails. If he's started picking up the brown or hair algae bloom a couple margarita snails, those things are wiping that stuff out of my tank. Maybe a shirmo but careful on choice as it will be the only one you hav in that tank.


----------



## bigehugedome

So my thoughts were about 3 nerites thinking that they may be the ones to chew up this green stuff if anything, another nassarius or two and some cerith snails. And just a few hermit crabs for now. The nassarius I added is still in the same area under the sand. I can see his siphon sticking out of the sand. Dunno where the other one went.

As far as shrimp, I was going to try a blood shrimp now then get a pitsol/goby pair in the future. I would hope the pistol stays in the burrow with the goby and the blood stays near the rocks so they can be in the same tank together.

I hope i have time tomorrow to go to the LFS. Its been a busy weekend and with the needed time to aclimate them I donno if ill be able to run over.


----------



## RSully

Yeah, the nassarius snails are kinda funky. I've got 3 and they don't come out very often where as the other snails are always taking care of business.


----------



## evanlundberg4

My CUC was a handful of little reef hermits, three good sized Margarita snails, a coupleother herbivorous snails...maybe astrea?....can't remember their exact name and then I added 4 super Tongan nassarius snails to dig around in the sand. Did a pretty good job for me. I love my clowns, firefish and royal Gramma. They're all really good peaceful fish. My royal Gramma can be a little grumpy at times but not bad. The chromis I think do better in large groups...I bought three, they chased the smallest one and now I only have two. The biggest one chased the smaller one and bit him up so I removed him. I might go with the cardinals instead. Pistol shrimp and watchman gobies are really cool but they need a good place for a burrow. Also I had a Dottyback once....for like one day he terrorized my tank. I took him back needless to say he wasn't a good fit. They IMO and experience aren't a good fit for a peaceful tank. Maybe if you had a really big tank. I don't know much about shrimp but I do know some of them will eat your snails and hermits. Not sure which ones though. Finally from what I've read sea stars are hard to keep and some are going to eat all your snails and hermits and any other small critters you have. Those are just my thoughts. Hope it's helpful. Looks like things are going great for you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RSully

:thumbsup:

Don't know if anyone has told you but you'll end up with one chromis. They say it doesn't matter how many you get, in the end, you'll be down to one. Those margaritas will amaze you with their algae cleaning ability. If you look at my thread, you can see what one did to one of my LR overnight. My wife saw a fifrefiash tonight for the first time and LOVED it. They are pretty cool looking.


----------



## evanlundberg4

Yeah unfortunately it seems that way with the chromis. Too bad really because there really cool looking in a big school. But that's damselfish right? Might be an excuse to start a nano though with those two not getting along. My Margaritas are massive now. They eat tons of algae and keep the tank cleaned out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RSully

Yeah, those things are voracious on algae. My fear ir what happens when that food supply is gone? :-?



evanlundberg4 said:


> Yeah unfortunately it seems that way with the chromis. Too bad really because there really cool looking in a big school. But that's damselfish right? Might be an excuse to start a nano though with those two not getting along. My Margaritas are massive now. They eat tons of algae and keep the tank cleaned out.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness

Not gonna happen, unless you get to many for the tank.


----------



## bigehugedome

So my LFS missed a shipment and they were very low on stock. I grabbed 5 margarita and a few more nassarius snails. Also got a few blue legged hermits. Everyone is going to town allthough im scared this no one is going to eat my green stuffs. I just manually removed some but its really hard to do so even with snippers. Here is a pic before i started the hair cut.


----------



## evanlundberg4

I would imagine the hermits will chow that stuff. Also I forgot to mention but I also have an emerald crab and when I got him I was just finishing up my diatom bloom and had some hair algae which he cleaned up in a week or two. Some people say they'll get into corals but mine hasn't bothered any. Only thing he does though is if there's a small or unstable rock he is strong enough to move it. Reason i'm saying is an emerald crab would definitely eat that stuff.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness

Man, thats not looking good. I'm thinkin Bryopsis now. Yikes. Need to start thinking about killing that stuff if the snails and hermits don't put a dent in it.


----------



## bigehugedome

Reefing Madness said:


> Man, thats not looking good. I'm thinkin Bryopsis now. Yikes. Need to start thinking about killing that stuff if the snails and hermits don't put a dent in it.


 
Yup thats what im thinking. Ill give it a few days but then im gonna buy some Mg and start increasing. If necessary ill move the inverts out to the QT if the Mg will hurt them. Ill hold off on the blood shrimp too as I doubt he will make a dent in this stuff from what im reading.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Yea def do the MAG treatment.


----------



## RSully

I was just doing some reading. Would some scarlet hermit crabs help out on that? They also seem to like quite a wide range of algaes.


----------



## Reefing Madness

You'd need a HUGE amount of them, as this stuff grows pretty quick. Tangs would make short work of it, but we don't have any here.


----------



## bigehugedome

Tangs, rabbit fish, lawnmower blenny, lettuce sea slugs, emerald crabs and pin cushion urchins are some species that may touch this stuff from what I have read. Issue is either A) I cannot have some of these in my tank. B) As Reefing says, it grows fast so I would need a lot of them in hopes they eat it all. or C) Its up to the individual animal. Some people say their emerald crabs love it, others say theirs don't touch it.

Looks like the best way is to uses Kents Tech M as it has a special additive that will kill it. 

I assume I could add my clowns now as people do the Kent treatment with corals and fish. But since I only have a CUC I don't think I would add the clowns now if the high Mg would bother them as its not worth it since they are happy in the QT.

Also, people report tank crashes after raising the Mg. And sometimes it will all appear to be dead but come back later.

There are also tons off different methods with the Kent M. Most seem to agree raise MG by 100ppm per day to about 1600ppm until it dies down. This will take me a few weeks. Then I have to continue WC until Mg is back to normal levels.

So my question is. Since My CUC is my only livestock (and I could even relocate most to the QT), can I raise Mg faster then 100ppm per day? Or will this cause another crash and force another cycle.


Not the best start on my first SW tank 

*edit* BTW I did a mean haircut on it around 1 am, and let the floss catch the remains. Its pretty bare now, but it will sprout back. The snails were cleaning when I checked this morning, but did not seem to be in areas where this is growing.


----------



## bigehugedome

The more I read about them, the more I think the lettuce sea slugs would be my best bet besides the Mg. However, I have not found them at a LFS and they would most likley die after the byropsis is gone.

It pisses me off that I cant find one pic online that looks like what I have.


----------



## evanlundberg4

Is it all over all the rocks? If its just one or two rocks you could always pull them and scrape it off or something. Might slow it down enough that your cuc would be able to eat the rest. Just a thought.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## evanlundberg4

Ah I wouldn't despair just yet. Doing better than me. I killed my first three fish haha. Those weeds will go down one way or another. Is it all over all the rocks? If its just one or two rocks you could always pull them and scrape it off or something. Might slow it down enough that your cuc would be able to eat the rest. Just a thought.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bigehugedome

evanlundberg4 said:


> Is it all over all the rocks? If its just one or two rocks you could always pull them and scrape it off or something. Might slow it down enough that your cuc would be able to eat the rest. Just a thought.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


There is the method of dipping the rocks in a hydrogen peroxide mixture. I would have to take about 20 pounds and dip it all. That would also kill everything else on the rock which may cause a crash? I donno

Just gonna keep reading up and think of ideas and give the CUC a few days to see If I can even spot them munching on it. They dont seem to be chewing on it now. I also couldnt find anyone today.

Besides I dont get paid until friday so I cant get the Kents now anyway.


----------



## bigehugedome

Yea, im sure it could be worse. This could be happening when my tank is full of fish and corals.


----------



## evanlundberg4

Yeah prob better now. Good luck with that stuff!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bigehugedome

evanlundberg4 said:


> Yeah prob better now. Good luck with that stuff!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Thanks. Just looked at my LFS shipment and it looks like they got emerald crabs in today. I wonder if he is worth a shot. 

I guess the issue is, even if we get rid of 99.9% of it between the crab and the CUC, it does not insure that its gone forever. Where as the Kent may kill it for good.


----------



## bigehugedome

Man, there are some horror stories online with emerald crabs.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Umm, yea. They are unpredictable. Just gotta make sure yiur tank is not to clean, they gotta have stuff to eat, or else.....


----------



## bigehugedome

Maybe a weird question lol. snails seem to be doing a good cleanup job on everything but the bryopsis, however, there is snail poop everywhere lol. Siphon it out?


----------



## Reefing Madness

Snail poop everywhere? How do you know its snial poop. I've got tons of snails, can't say I've ever seen snail poop. You have enough flow in the tank to kep the debre suspended so your skimmer/sump can get it?


----------



## bigehugedome

well, maybe its not everywhere, but to me it looks like smaller pleco poop. Total of 530 gph and the display tank is 29 gallons so that's almost 20x. Maybe im just crazy


----------



## RSully

I can't link to a specific source for what I'm adding here. I can add that after a long talk yesterday at a lfs guy, that the ratings that are provided for these pumps aren't actually true gph ratings. Maybe you need to up your circulation pump or add another? Just a thought.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Refresh my memory here, what pumps are we talking about?


----------



## bigehugedome

Reefing Madness said:


> Refresh my memory here, what pumps are we talking about?


 
Return pumps from the back chamber of the RSM 130. Rated at 145 gph. There are two of them. I also have a 240 gph Koralia nano.


----------



## Reefing Madness

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigehugedome

Sick again for the second time this year. I have not done anything with the tank besides my WC last weekend and I prepared one for tomorrow.

So as far as the tank goes. The margaritas make quick work of the diatomes but then they come back it seems. COuld they still just be using up the nutriantes in the tank (silica from sand etc), or is my CUC not big enough or is there another issue. Im really having trouble with my Mg test, i get different readings each time, but other than that my parameters are stable.

As far as the bryopsis, i feel like it is dissapearing, browning and dying in some areas, but still continues to spread to the glass and other rocks. I see one hermit crab of the 4 I got (the one is large and i always see him the other 3 were very small and i have not seen them since I added them) eat at the base of the bryopsis which causes it to break and go into the water coloumn.

So, i dont know whats going on lol. I decided I dont wanna do the emerald crab and I doubt upping my CUC would help so I guess I gotta go with the Kents Tech M.


----------



## evanlundberg4

Yeah the diatoms are pretty explosive for a bit but then they go away. I had crazy brown algae which gave way this red stringy hair algae stuff which went away completely in like three weeks. It burn out eventually. Did that bryopsis come on the live rock you bought?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bigehugedome

Yea it came on the LR. What a bummer.

Hey reefing.... if I remove my CUC can I raise my mg faster than 100ppm per day or will that cause a crash? I know, patience is key, but no harm in asking.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Haven't spoken with anyone that Dosed that crap out of it, don't know that one.


----------



## bigehugedome

Now that I think about it, dosing to 1600 is not a big deal going at 100ppm a day. That's just a few days. It's keeping it there for a few weeks as it kills the bryopsis. 

Anyway. I guess no WC during the treatment plan as that will be counter productive. 

Well the tech m will be in tomorrow or Wednesday. Wish me luck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness




----------



## bigehugedome

Just put in my third dose. I should be about 1600 PPM tomorrow (or whenever it does its thing after this dose). Already I notice some things.

No new groth since I started dosing. Small pieces that started to grow on the rocks/glass last week have died. Pieces that I tried to cut but could not get all the way are starting turn brown or white. A nice chunk that i did not cut is still a healthy green. I know it takes a good two weeks or so to be safe but hey, this is progress.


----------



## Reefing Madness




----------



## bigehugedome

Maybe Ill have fish by Christmas!!!!!!

BTW I love watching hermit crabs. So funny watching them fall over and cower into their shells then poke their little heads out like "what happened???????"

My margaritas decided to be lazy me thinks. None of them are going back to the top rocks anymore. seems like they are always hiding in the rockwork. I even check after the lights go out and during the day when they are out.

The diatoms make the tank look so nasty, cant wait untill they dissapear. Im gonna up the CUC a little once the Mg treatment is done. I cant wait for the blood shrimp


----------



## Reefing Madness

Yea, snails always seem to not be doing what they are meant for. I have a trillion Limpets in my tank, I don' tworry about buying anymore snails. =)


----------



## bigehugedome

Quick update at the almost 1 week mark. I have seen little to no new growth on the glass and lower rocks. I trimmed everything as best as possible and then "spot shot" whatever was left with more kent m. I may have overdone the mg a little as my readings are around 1850 but I dont see that as being an issue. The main growth is continuing to slowly turn white. No losses in snails or hermits from what I can tell.

Parents ordered me a tuzne osmolator for christmas. I figured Id go big as this is the one piece of equipment that I can buy for this tank that can be used for a larger tank down the line. Plus I was really bad with remembering top off so I dont want to have those swings as I add fish and coral. I will still update my skimmer some time next year but I think its OK now (plus there is not alot of bioload) and the sound does not bother us.

I also removed the chemi pure and purigen as I did not want those to remove the trace element in the tech m that is considered part of the bryopsis removal. 

Im going to give it another week to see if what I see dies. Then Ill still let it go another week or two to make sure all the spores in the rock crevices are dead so this wont come back again. If the main growth does not die by next week, or I see new growth I may shoot it with hydrogen peroxide. I also killed the lights so maybe that will help


----------



## bigehugedome

I feel like the Mg is not helping. There is still new growth. ugh. Ill give it another week.

I did get the Tunze ATO today though. No more forgetting top offs for me.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Whats the level? MAg level?


----------



## bigehugedome

Right around 1800


----------



## Reefing Madness

Hmm. Yea, just leave it for another week. That should be doing the trick.


----------



## bigehugedome

So i just installed the ATO.....and i may not sleep sound tonight.


I think its OK........I mean, im not to sure what my max fil in the RSM 130 but what i did was this. I think it makes sense

1. turned off all pumps...this caused the water in the Display area to lower as the back chambers begin to rise. Eventually all the chambers level out. 

2.I would then fill right to the bottom of the trim in the display area. 

3. turn the skimmer and circulation/return pumps back on. The water rises in the display area and lowers a bit in the back chambers. 

4. I set the ATO optical eye to this water level in the back chambers. That way when water evaporates and the pumps are on the ATO should kick in. 

Now if I turn the pumps off for feeding or maintainance the water in the back chambers will rise and the ATO will do nothing. Thats good.

If I do a water change, the ATO would kick on and thats bad, so i need to remeber to turn the ATO off before I do a WC.

My only concern is I can use a 16oz cup to remove water in the DT and the ATO does not turn on. If I remove about a cup and a half it kicks on. So the question is how much salt water should evaporate before the ATO kicks in? Is 24 oz OK?

I hope that all made some sense


----------



## Reefing Madness

I would say so. How much evaporates would be up to you, its all in the eye, how much do you want the water to go down before it fills? Mine was 3 gallons.


----------



## bigehugedome

I'm more concerned with water parameters rather than looks since its a nano. However the water level seems to lower in the back chambers as it evaporates so I don't notice it in the DT which is good. 

As the water level lowers my return pumps get louder and my skimmer does not work as well and I get micro bubbles like crazy. So I think 24oz or so is fine then to keep parameters from swaying and creating micro bubbles. 

Thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness

Right on, sounds like a plan.


----------



## bigehugedome

two quick ones:

Should I be doing WC's at this time? I read not to but im seeing some new algeas. I have not checked my phosphate or nitrates yet so ill post that later and show pics of the algea


On QT'ing new fish. If i buy two fish, say firefish and goby from the same LFS can I QT both of them at the same time in the same tank?


----------



## Reefing Madness

If your skimmer is big enough I wouldn't worry about water changes, it will eat up the nutrients that are forth coming. 
Yes you can QT both the fish.


----------



## bigehugedome

Reefing Madness said:


> If your skimmer is big enough I wouldn't worry about water changes, it will eat up the nutrients that are forth coming.
> Yes you can QT both the fish.


 
Thanks.

I know the ATO is working as I marked the spot on my reservoir and the water lever has gone down. Also noticed the skimmer is producing a lot more now that levels are staying even. YAY!!!!!!

I will check to see how the parameters but im sure the skimmer is keeping up now.

I did however find a dead snail. It was one of the ones that the last owner gave me so it could be a few years old or it could be the Mg maybe?


----------



## Reefing Madness

Never know with snails, seen em come seen em go.


----------



## AndyGB4

wow, I just read this whole thread, and it was so interesting! I can't want to see how it all goes. I'm close to starting my own Saltwater tank, so it's great to see someone post everything step by step like this, and it's great that youre getting so much help in return.

best of luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bigehugedome

AndyGB4 said:


> wow, I just read this whole thread, and it was so interesting! I can't want to see how it all goes. I'm close to starting my own Saltwater tank, so it's great to see someone post everything step by step like this, and it's great that youre getting so much help in return.
> 
> best of luck!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
No problem. Take your time, research and ask questions. As you can see Ill ask everything even if i think i know the answer. Helps me track what Im doing and think things through before I do them. Also lets me vent when I have issues because everyone here is great and will listen:-D


----------



## bigehugedome

Here is what I got algea wise:

Not sure what this is. Its growing on a piece of LR from the LFS I used to seed










Red and green fuzzies here. Also a piece of LR. This pice may have caused the bryopisis (which is still going strong). The bubbles are not algea. I took these pics when I was installing the ATO so there where alot of microbubbles on everything.










Fuzzy like stuff here. Not sure if its more hair algea starting to grow or something else. Same rock as the first pic










again the same rock. Close up of dark green stuff.










Gas pockets in my sand. Snails do stir it up a little, but there is green growing around it. Its a little greener in real life the pic drowns it out. Its not a DSB. Its about 2 - 3 inches. You can also see the bryopsis growing on the glass.


----------



## Reefing Madness

HOLY CRAP!! Man you got alot going on there. Cotton Candy Algae, Hair Algae, Bryopsis. YIKES.
Well, if that MAG treatment doesn't work.......Not much else I got for you besides nuking the tank. But with all that Algae, somehings wrong with your test kit, because your Phosphates are high.


----------



## bigehugedome

I just checked and didnt add. Phosphates are at 0 from what I can tell. Its not a new kit, but its about a year or so old API SW/FW kit. And i made sure I used the SW card lol. I can buy another kit if necessary. Nitrates were a bit high though. Almost 10ppm.

RO/DI still pumping out 0TDS.

What do you think i should do. I realized something was wrong late last week this all kind showed up at once. The Mg treatment is not helping. I didnt even include a pic of what the actual bryopsis is like. 

What excatly do i need to do to nuke..........


----------



## Reefing Madness

Umm. This one is now out of my realm. All the stuff i've thrown at you has worked in the past with everyones tank. Nitrates at 10 are nothing. I keep mine under 30. If you have Cotton Candy Algae and Hair Algae growing, there are Phosphates in that tank. Don't know where they are coming from, but they are there. 
When I say NUKE, I mean its gotta be broken down, scrubbed out, the Rock either cooked in the oven or boiled to kill everything on it, thus making it dead rock, although believe it or not it will not kill everything.


----------



## bigehugedome

Well good news is that this stuff in the pics (besides the sand and the bryposis) are on the LR I got from the LFS. I can pull them out ASAP and toss them if necessary.

I can prep for a WC now and do one tomorrow. And also get a Phosphate test kit to be sure. 

I can take out the rock with the majority of the bryposis and do a peroxide dip. and continue the Mg for another week or so. There are mixed reviews online so im willing to give that another few weeks.

Now, since the algea is not on the marco rock, but the LR is sitting on the marco rock, this is not a 100% fix but if I can insure the phosphates are 0 and remove those rocks is this a good plan? Or is a nuke still suggested? 

If i need to nuke its not going to happen for a while. A rock flew off a truck and cracked my winshield yesterday and the state is after me for taxes even though I paid them so Im not having a good week. This is the last thing I wanted

edit : good thing to note is this started when I added the Mg and removed the chemi pure and purigen because i did not want it to remove the trace elements from the kents tech M that apparently kill the bryopsis.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Ok, if you think you can get those rocks out and just nuke them, that'll work.


----------



## bigehugedome

OK rocks in those pics is out. All am left now is bryopsis, some diatoms and that pic of the sand. Any suggestions there?

I may not add the rocks back. They are a different 'style than the marco and since i really used them to cycle I don’t need them anymore. I assume im taking a good chunk of bacteria out which could cause another cycle if I add livestock right away but I’m not going to do that. If i keep close eye on the parameters I assume ill be ok.

I took out the rock that had most the bryopsis on it out, removed what I could manually, scrubbed it and sprayed it with peroxide. I don’t have enough for a dip. I let it sit for 5 mins, reapplied, and let it sit. I washed it with tap water then rinsed it in RO/DI and put it back in the tank. What’s left has already turned white. Ill let that die off and then do another rock in a day or so
.
The Mg definitely helped slow down its growth and limit its spread. No doubt about that. But its not killing everything. This combo should do it.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Yea, you will be ok with adding the rocks back in slowly. Add one at a time, this will keep your tank from cycling.
To get the rest out, scrape off what you can and use a vacuum to get it all out of the tank. Have some water ready to replace. This, hopefully should set you straight. If it doesn't, theres a bright side to all this....... You get to get a bigger tank so you can keep a Tang in there to eat it. =)


----------



## bigehugedome

Reefing Madness said:


> Yea, you will be ok with adding the rocks back in slowly. Add one at a time, this will keep your tank from cycling.
> To get the rest out, scrape off what you can and use a vacuum to get it all out of the tank. Have some water ready to replace. This, hopefully should set you straight. If it doesn't, theres a bright side to all this....... You get to get a bigger tank so you can keep a Tang in there to eat it. =)


 
HA! Thats not going to happen for a few years. But the bright side is this tank will look great AT SOME POINT IN 2013!!!!!!! Just gotta keep pushing through...........


----------



## Reefing Madness




----------



## bigehugedome

Ugh man, I forgot about the water displacement when removing the rocks. So I removed them and the ATO pumped in about a gallon of water. Then I added the one rock back so now im slightly over my ideal fill line and my salinity may have lowered some. 

I need to make sure I turn the ATO of before I mess with things haha.


----------



## Reefing Madness




----------



## bigehugedome

OK...I did not buy a phosphate test. here is my reason.

API, Nutrifin and Red sea pro all give Ranges. API and Nutrifin go from 0 - the first color at .25 However the ideal amout of phosphates are 0 - .05 and the colors are so close that I cant even tell if its 0 or .25 

So yea, its either you have them or you dont. Evidence points to I do, so Im going to add phosguard since i have some. And i messed up again because i put the RO/DI in a bucket and forgot to add Salt! so i cant do a WC until tomorrow.

Sorry, im going a little crazy this week


----------



## Reefing Madness

LOL. No worries. Time will take care of it.


----------



## bigehugedome

:dunno:You guys gotta think im insane by now. 21 pages of crazy:dunno:

Anyway, this is what I did tonight. It is derived from many different pages around the internet so who knows. But if This does not work im gonna have to start over anyway so whats the big deal?

1. Remove Rock
2. Spray hydrogen peroxide directly onto rock, let sit for 5mins.
3. Soak rock in hot water/ H202 mixture for 10 mins.
4. Scrub with coarse brush and toothbrush to remove whatever I can.
5. Rinse with tap water
6. Swish rock around and let it soak for 5 mins in cold RO/DI water.
7. Place rock back into tank

Even though the bryopsis is dead (turns white) its still sticking to the rock and its very very hard to remove. Im hoping it will fall off overnight and my floss will catch it. 

I will continue this doing one rock each night, But im only going to do it to the 3-4 rocks that really had the stuff growing on it. Ill then wait and see if it grows back. If it does not, then Ill do the base rocks and middle rocks that showed little to no bryopsis. This will hopefully prevent another cycle. And I will do all this while maintaining 1600+ Mg with the Kents Tech M.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Sounds like a plan. Lot of work for Live Rock ain't it.


----------



## bigehugedome

Reefing Madness said:


> Sounds like a plan. Lot of work for Live Rock ain't it.


Lol yup.

Lost another snail today. Not sure if it has to do with the Mg, or peroxide, Allthough I rinsed and soaked the rocks I have dipped really well before I put them back in.

I skipped dipping yesterday and Parameters are 100% OK so Im going to continue day by day untill its all dead.

The rocks that have been dipped still have some white strands of bryopsis on them. I cut them down as much as I can. I suppose its OK and it will eventually decompose.


----------



## bigehugedome

After some more research I have decided to dose the tank with peroxide. I dosed 3ml of peroxide per each 10 gallons of water. So about 30ml. I turned the pumps off and 'injected' the trouble spots directly with peroxide. You can see the algea bubble and some has fell off. Other spots are still nice and green. This stuff is like a super plant.

I have decided my next steps. By the end of this week I will be algea free or I will nuke the tank. Im going to take the rest of the rocks out and do my peroxide dip. It has worked on the other rocks so far. Im going to do 3 rocks on thursday and 2 on saturday. I would like to do a WC on Sunday.

By then I should have no visible green bryopsis. The dead white strands are falling off. I then want to continue with normal water changes to remove the peroxide and get the Mg back to a normal level.

*Question 1* - how quickly can I do these WC's without harming my bacteria. ie, Can I change 10% on Sunday, Tuesday, thursday, Sunday......... until things are normal? Or should I stick to once a week? I figure quick changes will insure nitrates and phosphates are gone, and then I can add my chemipure elite and purigen again.

Once the parameters are stable and Im done with the kents and peroxide I will continue to check for new growth. Since the original growth popped up within a few days, Im sure ill see some growth if anything is alive.

As a side note, I have seen none of that other nasty algea since I removed the LR from the LFS I used to cycle. I think everything was contained with those rocks and once I removed them and added phosguard I was in the clear. Im not sorry I tried LR. I like the experiance and I have learned so much.

I am still losing snails and hermits. Peroxide mix/ tech M is my conclusion as everything else is OK.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Doing water changes everyday will not harm the bacteria growing, unless your doing 75% or higher changes.


----------



## bigehugedome

Reefing Madness said:


> Doing water changes everyday will not harm the bacteria growing, unless your doing 75% or higher changes.


 
Then thats my plan and Im sticking to it.

And my answer to this next time is.................


----------



## Reefing Madness




----------



## bigehugedome

Just ripped the tank apart. Every rock came out and was sprayed, dipped in peroxide, scrubbed and rinsed and they all went back in in a big pile. My aquascape is destroyed.....and i dont feel like redoing it lol..... so for the next few days there is just a big ol pile of rubble and I will montor for any re appearence of bryopsis. I cannot find one single strand as of right now.

If all is well Ill re do the scape on sunday and do my first in a series of multiple water changes to remove the tech m and peroxide and get my parameters back to normal. 

Also got a $100 gift card to my LFS today for Christmas. I want zoas soooooooooooooooooo bad  Soon Enough!


----------



## Reefing Madness




----------



## bigehugedome

OK I have a lighting/coral thoughts/questions:

Besides the skimmer, the only other mods I would want is for the lighting. I’m not really trying to upgrade it as much as to keep harder corals (although there are users online who have had luck with SPS and clams in a stock RSM 130) but rather address three things that I want.

1. Shimmer – I love the shimmer and the T5’s do not have it. I see some (or shadows due to the surface agitation) but I would really like some more. 
2. Actinics – Right now with the 50/50 Bulbs, I see no blue. The tank just looks a bright white and I really don’t like it. Plus I do not have the option to run the actinics separate from the White so there is no dusk/dawn and the corals won’t have that fluorescent look.
3. Moon Lights – The current 130 Moon lights suck. The easiest thing to do would be to add a cheap blue LED strip. I could also add more LED’s to the existing setup, but the LED Driver also powers the fans and Since I have upgraded those I’m not sure how to do the math to figure out what bulbs I should add without causing an issue. 

The default setup is 2 x 55 watt 10k/Actinic bulbs t5 power compact. Thanks to my LFS I’m using 2 x 65 watts as that’s what they ran their RSM 130 with so that’s 130 total watts. I would like to add something simple to archive my three goals and keep the corals I’d like to keep. 

I was looking at the exotic Panorama Pros and stunner strips as they seem like a good way for budget upgrades. I have seen various combos online but I need help deciding on which ones to go with. I don’t want the T5s to drown out whatever I buy. I was thinking a 12k/453nm Blue Pro and one 453nm Blue stunner strip. They could both run with the T5’s so that is added light for coral, shimmer and hopefully more bluish color, and the stunner can run alone before and after the main lights. There is also magenta that people seem to like in combo with the blue. I would then just find a cheap way to add moonlights

I’m basically interested in keeping things like zoas and other polyps, mushrooms, softies like Kenya trees, and maybe some LPS like trumpet and brain and frogspawn.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Sounds like a plan to me. You've thought this one out, and what you have chosen should look really good with the T-5's. I've got friends with Stunners, and they love em.


----------



## bigehugedome

Here is my new aquascape. I think Ill stick with it. The top three rocks are not as stable as I would like them to be. 

Also you can see that film on the surface. I believe thats from the sand. Is that because its a dead spot?

*edit* Pics........duh!


----------



## Reefing Madness

Yea, ya got a dead spot there, looks like your overflow will get it, slowly.
BUT LOOKS GREAT!!!!!!! New, cleaned rock always looks the bomb!! =)
You can always use alittle epoxy on the bottom of the rocks to keep them in place for you, just a little will keep em from moving on you. But you can just pop em up when you want to move them.
Epoxy Stick
HoldFast Epoxy Stick


----------



## bigehugedome

Thanks, I really hope the bryopsis is gone. I started the water changes as well so the levels should be starting to get back to normal. Because of the holiday my next one will not be until new years day then I hope to do them every few days until everything is right where I want it.

I want to add a few mushrooms from my qt first before I add the clowns. What do you suggest to use to dip corals, especially when coming from the LFS? And in this case, I dont want to bring over any cyano from the QT as its still pretty nasty in there.


----------



## Reefing Madness

CoralRX Or something of that nature.
As if we needed another reason to dip and QT new corals — Advanced Aquarist | Aquarist Magazine and Blog


----------



## bigehugedome

Acclimate then dip I assume?

How do you get your water out of your 55. Im sick of sucking up water and my aqualifter takes too long.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Siphon hose.


----------



## bigehugedome

Emergency Water Siphon Pump 5 GPM Fits 5 55 Gallon Drum | eBay

I was gonna get one of these as long as the plastics it lists are OK. It says food safe but alot of them are selling for chemicals and oils etc.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Never used those before, cept for chemicals. But that one does say for drinking water, I'd say your safe.


----------



## bigehugedome

Bleh. I had one of those slef priming gravel pumps but I cant find the pump. I just for some reason cant get a siphon going half the time. I was messing with PVC to try and make something like you would find in a diy overflow with my aqualifter but I dont think it is strong enought to lift the water and start the siphon.

If my LFS does not have coralRX or ReVive would you suggest an iodine solution like Sechems dip? Im reading that the iodine based dips are not as good. Id like to move my mushrooms over from the QT but I dont want to move over any of the cyano.


----------



## Reefing Madness

I just know about the ones that I listed for you, the others would be based off what others say, I caould not verify that stuff for you.


----------



## bigehugedome

No problem. I think ill try and locate Coral RX.

So Im about to do my third WC. I think my Mg will be close to normal then and I assume the H2O2 will be gone. I want to add my purigen and Chemipure again. I kept them both in a bucket with SW since i started the kent treatment. It should be OK to use right? I was not sure If I needed to keep it wet or let it dry when I took it out.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Yea, your ok, throw it in there. It hasn't been sitting that long.


----------



## bigehugedome

Sounds good. Im going to do one More WC and test everything tomorrow. If good, Im going to add the clowns and mushrooms this weekend. Ill change the water again on sunday then go back to my regular routine of once a week. Ill also replace my lost CUC hopefully spend my gift card on some easy corals.

On the lights, I ordered some pre wired Blue LED's that I hope I can just tap into the hoods wiring so they run with the stock moonlights on the same timer. From what I have read online this does not seem to be a problem. I had to get spotlight style LED's so i hope the effect is not too bad. I was messing with cold cathodes and It looked super nice but I want to tap into the hood so I dont have to use another timer and outlet.

On the extra LED's, when $$ permits Im going to start with one all blue 453nm stunner strip to run with the main lights and to run before and after the main lights. Im sure it will be enough to make the corals pop when the main lights are off.

Stock skimmer seems to be working fine so I plan on sticking with it. We will see how it is when the bioload increases. Will get the tunze eventually.

The ATO was the best thing i have added so far. No worries on topoff and a 5 gallon jug has lasted me 3 weeks or so without needed to be refilled. 

Finally time to get this tank back on track!


----------



## bigehugedome

OH! And what are these things on my glass? Are they snail eggs? The batch on the right has been there for a few days and the left batch has just appeared this morning. Can I leave them for clown fish treats? 

Sorry for the poor photo, no matter what I use to clean the front glass there is always streaks


----------



## Reefing Madness

WOW, thats a bunch. Yea, looks like eggs. Sure, you can leave em for the Clowns, I'd leave em anyways, survival of the fitest would weed em out anyways.


----------



## bigehugedome

Bleh.......well I guess I started a cycle. Ammonia is just visable, nitrites are around 1ppm and nitrates got are 10-20. Should i keep doing water changes frequently or just wait until sunday and let the bacteria grow back.

Strange to me that it did not appear till almost a week after dosing all the rocks and after 3-4 water changes. Or is it not a cycle and possibly something else?

CUC......or whats left of it, two margarita, two tongan nassarius and one blue legged hermit.........all seem OK.

edit - also seeing diatoms again


----------



## Reefing Madness

Oh boy, back to the beginning. Wait a few days, lets see what the numbers do for ya. If it is a cycle, I'd only do weekly water changes, letting the bacteria build.


----------



## bigehugedome

:frustrated:


----------



## bigehugedome

Skimmer question.

I have like 0 bioload and my skimmer is not producing anything the past few days. Shouldnt i be getting the same amount of foam reguardless of bioload, just since i have no stock it should be pretty clean?


----------



## Reefing Madness

No, not really. Sometimes it will produce, sometimes it won't. Once you get a load in there that will change the game up alittle for it.


----------



## bigehugedome

OK good. Cause when I added the first CUC, and started killing the bryopsis the skimmer was going good. Now it very little.

So i guess Im getting there again. This is where Im at


Salinity 1.025
pH 8.0
Ammonia - 0
Nitrite - 0
Nitrates -5
Mg - 1480
Ca - 370
Alk - 7 dhk

For Refrence, here are my parameters from 11-22 when my first cycle completed

Mg - 1280
Ca - 430
Alk- 7.8 dhk 

Looks like my CA, pH and Alk are a little low so what exatly am I to do. Do i need to sup Ca and add a buffer for pH?


----------



## Reefing Madness

Add CA and throw in some Baking Soda for the Alk and PH.


----------



## bigehugedome

Sounds like a plan. Ill give it another day or so and if all looks good im finally gonna move the clowns over.


----------



## bigehugedome

hmm see this is where I doubt myself. First is there a specific brand of ca you suggest, and second how do i know how much to dose.

Im looking at a reef chemistry calc and it says I would need X amound of Brand Y calcium to raise my Ca from 380 to 450. So I would add that much over a few days, then check every couple days and see how much it lowers and how fast it lowers. Then I can figure out how much and how often I need to add the sup so my parameters stay level. Same with Baking soda for ALK an Ph? Am i on the right track?


----------



## Reefing Madness

Yea, pretty much. Its really not as bad as it sounds. Directions are on ea h bottle for Dosing, if in doubt, dose half, it will just take alittle more time is all. Won't hurt to dose less. Once you start dosing, you test each week and it just gets routine.


----------



## bigehugedome

I just picked up Kent Nano Reef part a and b. It contains other trace items which is good but also contains Mg, so I hope the Mg does rise too much when i use this.

LFS did not have CoralRx and I think thats what I want to go with, so im going to order that online. Im also going to order a cleaner pack froom reef cleaners but Im going to get a smaller one then the RSM as I dont need 100 snails lol

I just hope everything stays stable so I can put those clowns in soon!


----------



## Reefing Madness

:thumbsup:


----------



## Benm1020

bigehugedome said:


> I just picked up Kent Nano Reef part a and b. It contains other trace items which is good but also contains Mg, so I hope the Mg does rise too much when i use this.
> 
> LFS did not have CoralRx and I think thats what I want to go with, so im going to order that online. Im also going to order a cleaner pack froom reef cleaners but Im going to get a smaller one then the RSM as I dont need 100 snails lol
> 
> I just hope everything stays stable so I can put those clowns in soon!


haha yea he gives you so many snails lol


----------



## bigehugedome

Ordered my cleaner pack. Im seeing cyano and maybe some regular green hair algea so Im hope these guys will help take care of it. No sign of bryopsis!


----------



## bigehugedome

Yay! I moved the clowns over yesterday and after a few hours they seemed to settle in. They made it fine overnight. 

They do hang out in the back left bottom corner which I don't like but they seem fine. They are not like laying there looking sick they just hang out, I think they like their reflection in the glass. 

I think the big female picks on the little guy a lot. His back fins are a little nipped. 

Hopefully I can get to the LFS this weekend and finally get some
New guys for my QT. looking for a yellow watchman goby and a firefish
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness




----------



## bigehugedome

WOW........so here I am, WITH AN ACTUAL GOOD UPDATE ON THE BUILD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

first I bought some LED's to upgrade the moonlights. I only added one because it was pretty bright. In the second pic you can see the difference in the stock vs my addition. The tank shot does not do justice, its much brighter and has super nice shimmer.































And here is my package from reef cleaners! HOLY SNAILS BATMAN!











I plan on getting some fish Sunday and coral. I was going to start easy with yellow star polyps cause I like them alot, but I saw online my LFS just got Orange eclipse and Green people eater zoas so im interested in them depending on price. I know zoas are pretty hardy but do the bright ones like the orange require better light than what I have or will I be OK?


----------



## Reefing Madness

They don't need strong lighting in order to keep. But i'm going to be lazy, I don't remember what light you do have.


----------



## bigehugedome

2x65 watt t5 pc 10000k/45nm. Stock rsm bulbs but using 65watts as opposed to the normal 55's

I just was not sure if the more expensive/rare zoas were harder to keep. I really want the dearth maul polyps as I love star wars and the color, but they are very expensive online. I really wanna see the orange ones my LFS listed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness

AH, your more than fine with T-5.


----------



## bigehugedome

Thats what i assumed. Just was not sure if the rare/ crazy colored zoas needed something stronger.

Glad to see a CUC do what they are supposed to do. I wish i ordered from Reef Cleaners from the start. I did get about 5 hermits. Which i may remove because I want to finally add coral. They are not blue or scarlet, but they have green legs with white dots. I asked reef cleaners and they say they are antillean hermits.

However since my cheato is not fully inclosed somwhere, snails have been making their way into the skimmer cup and I assume they are eating it. Jerks


----------



## Reefing Madness

DOH. Yea, gotta watch the snail and cheato. The'll munch it all down.


----------



## bigehugedome

I think I'm pretty much sol there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness

Depends, big snails or lil snails? Are you able to get a piece of Egg Crate in there to stop em from getting in?


----------



## bigehugedome

Small cerith snails. No way to stop them I afraid 

BUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Orange Eclipse Zoa's









Few Hours Later










And Awesome pic here i think of some Yellow star polyps:










And can you please identify this here? Not sure if its another polyp or something bad like a bad anemone!











SOOOOOOOOO HAPPY THIS DAY FINALLY CAME!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reefing Madness

Looking GOOD!!
Its another Polyp, no worries.


----------



## bigehugedome

Sweet two for the price of one! I already noticed another one too. 

Thanks man. I could not have got this far without your help. 

I'm going back to the LFS tomorrow as that said they have firefish and yellow watchman gobys coming in. I think I'm going to grab them both for the qt. 

LFS guy was trying to get me to buy a small Xenia frag. I liked it but it seems there is a love/hate thing with it lol. I also need to move the mushrooms from my qt over. 

Yay!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness




----------



## RSully

Things are looking good!


----------



## bigehugedome

Thank You.

Got a cleaner shrimp and a firefish today. Shrimp is in the main tank, and firefish is in QT. The fire fish does not look so good now. Pics tomorrow if everything works out.


----------



## bigehugedome

Firefish didn't make it. Shrimp is OK. 

Also lost 4 loaches in the FW tank overnight. I'm not a happy camper
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness

Did you drip acclimate the fish?


----------



## RSully

Man, that sucks. What type of Loaches were they? I'm having an issue with some clown loaches in my FW tank. Had a slight spike in amm and nitrates (amm .25 and nitrates at about .50). I attributed it to I added about 2 dozen snails and I think the clowns gorged themselves. Did a water change tonight and hopefully that helps. They've been acting weird though since my last water change 10 days ago.


----------



## bigehugedome

I did drip for about an hour - 1 1/2. Salinity was the same. All seemed ok :/

The loaches are over two years old. No idea what happened there. parameters are OK. 

And now im getting cyano in the DT :/ I guess I still have phosphates, but I cant shake em........


----------



## Reefing Madness

Can't be. I used to ues Tap water and only on occasion did i get Cayno. What are you feeding? Your flow to low?


----------



## bigehugedome




----------



## Reefing Madness

Double your flow, or move your exsisting poewrheads. Blow that stuff off with a powerhead first. It should come right off.


----------



## bigehugedome

bigehugedome said:


> Return pumps from the back chamber of the RSM 130. Rated at 145 gph. There are two of them. I also have a 240 gph Koralia nano.


 
Well that big patch is under the koralia, so there is lowere flow there i guess

I could grab the other nano thats 425gph and replace the 240 or get another 240 that faces another way. I would like to only have one. What you think


----------



## Reefing Madness

If you can think of another way of increasing the flow with only one, Im in.


----------



## bigehugedome

Ok. Ill grab the 425 and replace the 240. That's what I was going to do originally but the LFS did not have the 425's. besides the 425 is cheaper than the 240 anyway lol. 

I don't remember if I said it but I put in a request for the LFS to get an actual yellow watchman/ pistol pair but not until like early next month. Here is my question. If I but a pair I obviously wanna keep them together, so I guess I need to QT the shrimp with the goby. However there is no sand in the qt. is that cool for him for a few weeks. (Stupid question but ya know, I like verifying my thoughts with others lol)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness

Throw in some pvc pipe for them to hide in.


----------



## bigehugedome

Sounds like a plan 

I also ordered the 453nm stunner strip and some epoxy so I want to move the star polyps up a little and get that light in. Super pumped.


----------



## bigehugedome

Heys so I got the Instant Ocean epoxy you mentioned. Can I use that under water? I want to move my star polyps up but I cant dry the rocks and frags like the package says


----------



## Reefing Madness

I mentioned Instant Ocean Epoxy? I don't know that one, this is the one I tell eveyone to get, because you can use it underwater.
Aquarium Aquascaping & Coral Propagation: Two Little Fishies AquaStik Epoxy Putty
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=3961


----------



## bigehugedome

Well, maybe you didn't. Sorry

But that second one is what I have and it looks to be OK. Again, super Glue Gel works too, correct?


----------



## Reefing Madness

Yea, super glue gel works also.


----------



## bigehugedome

So my cleaner shrimp molted last night. The CUC is eating it. I assume thats OK? Or should i remove the molt?


----------



## Reefing Madness

CUC eating it is quite alright. Gives them something new to munch on. You'd want to remove it if they didn't go after it.


----------



## bigehugedome

I had this epic story typed out, then hit the wrong key. So after an epic battle, here is a blue legged hermit swapping shells :lol:

Battle:














not sure how to post videos


----------



## Reefing Madness

Lol


----------



## bigehugedome

well Ill get back to that video later. I did get my stunner strip today, but no time to install. I also didnt buy the OEM power adapter. I have a generic one, and it lighst, im not sure its the right size though. May not be enough juice.

Im stuck with this cyano isseue. Im sure adding more flow is not an overnight fix, but i took a look at the tank today and everything I brushed off over the weekend was back and even worse. 


Also, there is alot of lime green build up on the rocks. That does not brush off. Is that green coraline?


----------



## Reefing Madness

If the Green is hard, its Coralline.


----------



## bigehugedome

Reefing Madness said:


> If the Green is hard, its Coralline.


 
Well thats good news. The cyano............ just keep brusing it off before water changes and see what happens?


----------



## Reefing Madness

Yup.


----------



## bigehugedome

ahh....been some time. Sick again, work insane....etc

Still fighting that cyano. And i realize, my skimmer produces like 0 waste. So, im blaming that. I took it apart and checked everything. Dont know what to do.......except maybe Tunze 9002 and intank upgrades.....dont kow if I want to spend another $175 on hardware and not live stock.... but sometime ya gotta do what ya gotta do


----------



## Reefing Madness

Yea, pretty much sucks. Why is it not producing? Bubbles not far enough into the neck?


----------



## evanlundberg4

Just did the cyano thing with my 20 long nano. It lasted like 2 weeks maybe and then went away. Just did water changes like normal and I got it all free floating and strained it out. It should pass sooner or later. Looks like its coming along though. I actually have that exact same Zooanthid from the first pic...at least I think its a Zooanthid.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness

CoralPedia.com :: Gallery


----------



## bigehugedome

Reefing Madness said:


> Yea, pretty much sucks. Why is it not producing? Bubbles not far enough into the neck?


 
Yea exactly............

Im not sure what the proper water level should be in the tank but from what I understand im running it a little high. If I ran it lower it would produce nothing at all. Here is what im getting.




















So there is some waste. Ill brush it off the sides and keep it clean....but the water in the cup (very little water at that) is almost clean..........

I love zoa's. I need to get some more coral that glow under the actinics. I really am interested in frogspawn, candy cane, torch...etc..... need to make sure my parameters are right though.....im sick of taking a tooth brush to the rocks lol.

I have both light and dark green coraline which is really nice. Most of it is light. But the cyano appears on the top rocks a few days after the WC then gets the rest of the tank

I need more fish too! Just have not had time to insure the QT is clean and stable and actually get to the LFS.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Hmm, I don't get it, that actually looks pretty darn good, for the foam part.
There is no adjustment to get the water higher into the neck of the skimmer? It just looks like it needs to be adjusted up.


----------



## bigehugedome

Well there is an adjuster on the air intake. But I have it open all the way. If I close it there is even less bubbles.

Going to take it apart again today for a cleaning.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Bah, yea, when in doubt, Remove and clean. If it was working before, there is a reason it isn't anymore. I clean my pump and collection cup once a week.


----------



## bigehugedome

Welp after a good scrubbing, making some adjustments to the water level in the back and this mod, Im producing bubbles. Will see how things go overnight. WC tomorrow night.


Here is the mod.




 
So funny story. I may have overflowed my RO unit into my closet. Apartment office, landlord and GF not very happy.....Well the GF will be ok....but Not sure if any action is going to take place against me having the fish tank (or the 55 gallon drum in my closet)......sooooooooooooo yeaaaaaaaaaaaa.............im an idiot....


----------



## RSully

LOL, well, hopefully everything turns out ok.


----------



## Reefing Madness




----------



## evanlundberg4

Reefing Madness said:


>


LOL done that more times than I care to admit. Next big purchase is going to be one of the units that comes with a float switch to turn it off. Luckily when mine overflows its just the basement utility room but still getting sick of having to swamp the place out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## evanlundberg4

Oh and good choices on the corals. I've recently picked up a hammer coral (similar to frogspawn), torch and candy cane coral and they're all pretty cool. My hammer especially is doing well and I do nothing for it besides water changes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bigehugedome

Well I didn't overflow the tank. Since ya know I have a $200 tune osomalator whatever its called (on my phone, don't feel like looking for the correct spelling) I left the aqua lifter on for a few hours from my 55 gallon drum. I think it's 3.5 gph......and my floor was actually pretty dry so I'm not sure where the water went. I'm not technically supposed to have tanks at the apartment but they know I have them and others do too. Also the neighbor under us that got a little wet has a dog that shouldn't be there so the complex is pretty nice with the rules. I'm nervous though. Not spending any money on the tanks until I know if I need to pay for damages or worse....loose the tanks. I didn't actually buy any of those corals yet. It's just what I'm looking into. 

I did my best to clean the cyano today during my WC but my clown was attacking me. I thought it was all fun and games but she actually bit me bad enough to draw blood. Yea it's a super small cut,but still!!! Jerk. 

The skimmer is now producing smelly dirty skin mate so I hope this will get rid of the nutrients that are contributing to the cyano.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RSully

I'm LMAO ( the battle with the clown) after reading this until I realized I just had a sword battle against my coral banded shrimp while trying to feed my hammer coral a piece of shrimp. (imagine me and a pair of tweezers (my sword) with a piece of shrimp and the CBS wanting that piece if shrimp) I thought I won until I went back to check and the CBS had removed the piece of shrimp so I had to get another one to feed the hammer coral. That shrimp is closely arriving to a return to the lfs.


----------



## bigehugedome

I thought it was bad enough shaking the cleaner shrimp off me every 5 seconds, then i see this stupid clown looking at me, backing up a little, then full charge into my hand..........and im like.........is that blood?

I now no I dont want lion fish or anything like that. And I respect the Naso tang at my LFS just a little bit more then I did before.


----------



## Reefing Madness




----------



## bigehugedome

Cyano is back already! In full force. Ugh!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness

You gotta be kidding me man!!!


----------



## bigehugedome

So its been some time. Im getting really discouraged. I change the water every week. Sometimes twice a week. Brushing off as much cyano as i can each time. And it wont stop.

I realized im running phosguard, chemipure elite and purigen. I think I can remove the phosguard. I used a buddys phosphate test and im getting nothing. Water from RO/DI is still 0 TDS. Ammonia and Nitrites 0. Nitrates 5-10. Need to test alk, ca and Mg.

Also my star polyps are not doing wel.. Im thinking its the hermits. But some polyps wont open cause there is cyano on them.

Ive been neglecting my QT tank since ive been spedning more time on the DT. So I just changed 50% of the water and will test parameters tomorrow if i have time (i have been working alot). 

Good news is Iven seen no bryopsis  so if I can get through that I assume I can get though the cyano..... 

Any more ideas?????????


----------



## Reefing Madness

On what is causing the Cyano???? Got me, im stumped. What would you be using that contains silicates? Only thing left I got for ya would be that.


----------



## MetalArm3

You say your brushing it off? Can this cause it to spread? I suggest sucking it out with a pump to leave no traces of it.

MetalArm3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bigehugedome

I cannot get it off the rocks with a tube. It's stuck on good enough that a siphon won't pull it out but it scrapes off with a bush fine. I siphon it off the sand
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MetalArm3

Ha, tough stuff right! One thing I do with bubble algae is use a pump (power head/salt mix pump) with a vinyl tubing and a ball valve at the end for control. The suction power from the pump should be strong enough unlike a syphon. 

Either way though the source must be found, which is easier said then done.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bigehugedome

Thanks I may try that.

ya know what though. This may or may not be part of my issue. The chemi pure/purigen etc are a PITA to get to in this tank and Im sure there is gunk building up in them. I have not cleaned them in some time and I only run floss for the one day after a WC. Thats why I want to get the aftermarket media rack but it cant be used with the stock skimmer and I dont have that kinda money now......

I may even just go to the LFS and replace them now. They say 4-6 months and its about 3 and a half and cheap enough.....


----------



## Reefing Madness

Right on.


----------



## bigehugedome

OK im making the trip today to the LFS for the goods. Im gonna look at fish while im there as My tests OK. I need to bring up stock list again. From Top to bottom Is Most wanted to least wanted. Is this list OK? 

Also I think we talked about it already but my LFS has not been able to get a Yellow watchman shrimp pair, they have one or the other at times. So I know its all Luck, but it is a possibility if I buy them at seperate times they can still pair? And also its a chance but the Pistol and cleaner should be Ok together right? The Cleaner is almost always off the substrate and the pistol should be burrowing.

What I have:
2x Ocellaris Clown
Cleaner Shrimp

What I want:
Yellow Watchman Goby and Pistol Shrimp
Six Line Wrasse
Firefish
Royal Gamma
Pajama Cardnial fish or Blue Chromis


----------



## MetalArm3

List mostly sounds good to me. If it were me, I wouldn't do Firefish if you get the Sixline Wrasse or Royal Gamma. They are more aggressive and the Firefish is a really shy skiddish fish they may mostly hide in its hole. 

If you can't find the corals or fish you want, look online. I know that blue zoo aquatics has watchmen goby/ pistol shrimp pair (that's where I got mine) or liveaquaria. I've never had anything die from these two vendors. It's just best to do a bulk buy and get free shipping.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bigehugedome

Thank you. I picket up a yellow watchman and a 6 line. They are in QT now. No goby/shrimp pair. I didn't feel like waiting anymore. The LFS says they usually get either or but its hard to get a pair from their supplier. So maybe ill try my luck to get a pistol later. I just hope the watchman will spend some time up front when I get him in the DT and ill be happy. 

This six line...... May be the coolest thing I ever saw. I love watching him!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RSully

Dome,

I picked up a high finned red banded goby and a tiger pistol shrimp on Friday. They weren't paired at the lfs but they did bag them together. After acclimating them, I emptied them out into a net and placed them together in the tank. They paired up within a day. Unfortunately, I've only seen them a few times but they are paired, which was most important to me.


----------



## bigehugedome

Thanks RSUlly. Glad it sounds like it will work out.


This may be a stupid question, but to Metals comments above......I know im causing the cyano to spread by brushing it. But How do i actually get rid of it............I know if i eliminate the source that is causing it then ill be ok..........I guess my question is.............when i fix the source, will the little that is left on the rock just die off? There is no way i can get 100% of it off by scrubbing/ siphoning........


----------



## RSully

Wish I could help with the cyano.


----------



## wake49

bigehugedome said:


> Thanks RSUlly. Glad it sounds like it will work out.
> 
> 
> This may be a stupid question, but to Metals comments above......I know im causing the cyano to spread by brushing it. But How do i actually get rid of it............I know if i eliminate the source that is causing it then ill be ok..........I guess my question is.............when i fix the source, will the little that is left on the rock just die off? There is no way i can get 100% of it off by scrubbing/ siphoning........


There is a controversial method of blacking out the tank for three days to get rid of it. I don't know the details, but I do know it was discussed on this forum before.

Cyano is usually a result of bad water parameters, low flow and too much light. Try adjusting those three things before trying anything drastic.


----------



## bigehugedome

wake49 said:


> There is a controversial method of blacking out the tank for three days to get rid of it. I don't know the details, but I do know it was discussed on this forum before.
> 
> Cyano is usually a result of bad water parameters, low flow and too much light. Try adjusting those three things before trying anything drastic.


 
I blacked out my QT a few times as im using LR from the Craigs List guy i got this tank from. It was covered in cyano, and through brushings, and WC's and the blackout it has really helped. There is still a little but i just clean it every week.

I only have yellow star polyps and zoa's so i would not want to blackout my DT unless they would be OK.

I know i need to replace my lights about every 6 months or it can cause issues, but these are only around 3 months old. I also decresed my light time since getting the cyano

I increased my flow since getting the cyano. and there is no dead spots.

My parameters test fine. 0 phosphates and nitrates around 5-10. My Ca and ALK is not perfect yet but im working on that via dosing some supp's. 

Its weird to note that once the bryopsis was killed, through me dipping with peroxide, the cyano started shortly after. I didnt have them both at the same time.

I did remove all my media bags as they were dirty. I need to rinse them every week. I didnt replace them yet as the LFS did not have what i need. But i will order them. After a good cleaning and WC on sunday + the removal of the dirty chemipure, purigen and phosguard, the cyano is starting to come back today.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Man, thats just wrong.....
We've been through all this. I'm still trying to figure out why.. Now, I've got Cyano, but its all in my sump. Never had it in my DT for long periods, and nothing like your having. You can run the lights out to kill cyano also. Just in case you were thinking of doing it again. Just remember when brushing the stuff up, most will be taken out by the skimmer, if you are afraid that the floating stuff is going to be an issue, which most times its not, brush it up, and vacuum it out at the same time.


----------



## MetalArm3

I'm not sure if this was touched on (too many pages to read) but Wake is right. This can be a case of low flow. Happen to know your turn over rate?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness

MetalArm3 said:


> I'm not sure if this was touched on (too many pages to read) but Wake is right. This can be a case of low flow. Happen to know your turn over rate?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He has way to much turn over for it to be flow. We touched upon this question.:-D


----------



## MetalArm3

Hmm, we'll let me raddle some other ideas off.

Inadequate lighting (new bulb?)
Filter media (dirty, clogged) -> Maybe change more often
CUC unable to keep up with generated waste
RODI Water (for all operations including washing equipment)
Maybe change dosing products (bad batch?)

This is just from my year of experience.

Metal
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wake49

Without reading back through a few pages, how old is the tank and what is the substrate?


----------



## Reefing Madness

We've been through the full tilt on issues. No reason he should be having Cyano problems. None.
Metal- Good questions, all gone through. This is a good one for the books. Its in there, even after he had the lights out for a few days to kill Bryopsis, he gets that killed off, then BOOM, this crap shows up.


----------



## MetalArm3

Reefing Madness said:


> We've been through the full tilt on issues. No reason he should be having Cyano problems. None.
> Metal- Good questions, all gone through. This is a good one for the books. Its in there, even after he had the lights out for a few days to kill Bryopsis, he gets that killed off, then BOOM, this crap shows up.


Interesting, right after you say?

Well that begs a few more questions. Was the lights out the only method use to kill the Bryopsis or did we take the rock out and use chemicals? What's the salt mix test parameters? Maybe there way off. It seems to me whatever the Bryopsis was feeding off of is what he cyano is now feeding off of.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wake49

Reefing Madness said:


> We've been through the full tilt on issues. No reason he should be having Cyano problems. None.
> Metal- Good questions, all gone through. This is a good one for the books. Its in there, even after he had the lights out for a few days to kill Bryopsis, he gets that killed off, then BOOM, this crap shows up.


I'm just trying to help and sometimes starting from scratch is a good way to eliminate causes. I apologize if you think I am beating a dead horse.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Na, its all good guys. 32 pages of info is a bit to go through.
No chemicals were used Bryopsis is a clean tank algae.


----------



## wake49

Salt mix could be the problem, like Metal alluded to. What do you use?


----------



## bigehugedome

Reefing Madness said:


> Na, its all good guys. 32 pages of info is a bit to go through.
> No chemicals were used Bryopsis is a clean tank algae.


I appreciate everyones help. This is a crazy long thread. I feel that its easier, for me at least, to keep this log open as Im still starting as its easy for me to keep all my questions and answers in one place. If this is not the way to go then let me know.

I dont mind going over it all again since there is alot here and "aint nobody got time for dat". One thing that reefing says is not correct though. I dosed the tank(about 30ml total) and took out rocks and dipped in hydrogen Peroxide. We tried everything else before That, including light out, and nothing worked. 

Once they bryopsis was gone i did a lot of water changes, which started a small cycle, (ammonia and nitrites slightly visable). I let that clear up, added zoas and polyps and the two clowns then bam, cyano....

So substrate is Natures Ocean Samoa Pink. Its about 2inches deep. There are some bubbles that form against the glass on the front. I dont usualy disturb it but the snails do release some bubbles from timr to time
RSM 130 wich is a total of 34 Gallons. 29 In the DT. Flow is about 700gph
Reef cleaner CUC which is a maybe even more than what i need. They dont really touch the cyano.
Lighting is the standard RSM 130 + Additional Actinic Stunner strip (which i turned off right now, figured lowering lighting may help)
I use instant ocean salt Mixed in a fish only bucket only cleaned with vinegar
I use RO/DI and i just tested it. its 0 TDS where my tap is 286

And a quick timeline:
Tank setup end of october
LR added in november
Fought bryopis untill 1st week of January
Fish and CUC added a week or so after that.

I did have purigen, chemipure elite and Phosguard all in the tank. I DID NOT clean them. They were in there until last week and i took them out and they were nasty. I didnt replace them with new ones yet, but the cyano is still there. Thats the only thing I can think of.


----------



## RSully

My vote right now is to get the purigen and chemipure (both fresh) back in. Keep the purigen clean and change the chemipure every 60 days until it's cleaned up. I dont run phosguard in my tank so not sure if its neccesary or not. Just throwing it out there.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Theres no reason to run Chemipure and Purigen, You can run Chemipure Elite and have both worlds, then theres no reason to run Phosguard.


----------



## wake49

Just a thought: when the Bryopsis died, maybe it released any unutilized phosphates into the water column. The best plan of attack may be GFO. Are you testing the water coming out of the RO/Di for phosphates? Sometimes the stock Di cartridges with these units aren't the most effective available.


----------



## MetalArm3

GFO or Biopellets are a god option. I always run Biopellets. In fact im setting up my Reef Octopus Br70 reactor as we speak. It's go for bringing down phosphates and a preventative measure so phosphates don't get out of hand
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness

Cyano lives off Silicates, and phosphates.
And Bryopsis is a clean water algae, and doesn't need phosphates nor silicates to thrive.


----------



## bigehugedome

well there is still alot of cyano, but not as much as last week........so maybe thats a sign the dirty media had something to do with it. Ill add the chemipure and purigen and keep them clean. Im also going to cut some floss squares to run before the water hits the back chambers and ill rinse them daily to prevent buildup.

Anyway, what is this thing in my qt? He will hide if a fish swims by. Is it a little feather duster? (say hello to mr six line)


----------



## RSully

Looks like a little feather duster to me.


----------



## Reefing Madness

RSully said:


> Looks like a little feather duster to me.


----------



## bigehugedome

Well I gave in and ordered the tunze 9002 skimmer and intank media rack and upgraded cup. Also got a new cover for the lights as this one is yellowed and nasty. And finally ordered more chemi pure elite and purigen as the LFS was still out. 

The skimmer has to be part of it as even after making the previous adjustments I dump very little waste. Ill do as I've seen reeding said and give it a vinegar bath before I put it in to help speed up the break in process. 

I'm determined to get to the bottom of this so I can buy some corals!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness




----------



## bigehugedome

All my parts are in. Im going to replace tomorrow night. I know you can use vinegar to break the skimmer in faster. Do i just soak it for a few hours or does it need to run correctly? Can it be a water vinegar mixture as i dont have a whole lot of vinegar? Will soaking it/running it for just 6 hours really help? (if someone happens to see this by the morning ill soak it until i get home.)


----------



## wake49

It should be fine soaking for a few hours. Did you run it with the vinegar? I usually just clean it with vinegar, and start running it on my tank. It usually takes me about two weeks to get a consistent skimmate after the break in period...


----------



## bigehugedome

So this is where im at after a few days. I assume its pretty good for breaking in. All did was just rinse it with a vinegar water mix.

I should keep the buildup in the cups "neck" clean correct?









This is where the algea is since Wednesday as well


----------



## Reefing Madness

Yea, keep the neck cleaned out. I only do my once a week though.


----------



## bigehugedome

Maybe a dumb question. If temp, and sg are the same in my qt as my DT and I use the same water for WC do I need to really acclimate fish from my qt going into the DT? If so how long? As I don't have anything to go by (matching the LFS waters parameters to mine is one thing I usually do)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness

No need for acclimation. Just net em and put em in.


----------



## bigehugedome

Well they have been in since shortly after your post and doing great. I kinda thought the big clown would be a pest but she does not bother anyone. 

Waiting for the cyano to clear. I think the skimmer is helping for sure, but its still early to tell. Once all is clean im heading to a big fish store 1.5 hrs away to hopefully get some harder corals and some more fish. I really want frogspawn and some other LPS and some.

I bought a new cover for the lights and the difference is insane. Best $20 so far I think. Old one on the left









Some Goby shots


----------



## wake49

That Watchman is gorgeous!


----------



## bigehugedome

wake49 said:


> That Watchman is gorgeous!


Thank You!

He is alot more active then I thought he would be, and he is always chilling up front watching us ha. I wanted to get him a pistol (for a YWG it would be a tiger pistol right?) but I think I may not for a few reasons:

Im scared he may hurt my cleaner shrimp.
Im scared he will topple all the rocks. Im not sure That everything is secure enough and I have not had the best of luck with glue or putty.

So I may just leave him alone.

Im also concerned he does not get enough food.The Clowns and six line get almost everything before it reaches him and he wont let me spot feed him.


----------



## bigehugedome

Well here it is after a week. I can tell there is less cyano. But its still there. Hmm... just wonder if there is anything else I can do to ditch this junk.

This is really wet. So I guess I need to turn it down some? Anyway, its 100x times more then the stock skimmer produced in a week.


----------



## wake49

Yeah, turn it down a little. It needs to froth more, not be as liquidy.


----------



## bigehugedome

Please someone share words of encouragement as I’m about to cry. 

I need a game plan. I’m wet skimming for the most part, getting it a little dryer every few days as it breaks in. I’m convinced it’s working and making a large difference. The cyano takes a few extra days to really kick in now, but by Friday (after a WC on the Sunday before) it’s pretty much covered its usual rocks and sand.
The way I see it I have 4 options. Here they are and here are my concerns. Please weigh in.

1. WC Sunday and Wednesday/Thursday. 4 gallons each time. Which is about %13. Concern – Starting a Mini cycle as it happened when I was treating the bryopsis.
2. Lights out for a few days. Concern – Zoas and Yellow Star Polyps. I lost polyps and zoas anyway due to cyano growing on it. So it’s only about $15 worth of coral now. I would just throw them under the T8 in my qt and if they make it they make it. If not, oh well.
3. Hydrogen Peroxide Rock by rock again. It will kill ALL of the cyano I’m sure. Concern- this may have caused my issue in the first place
4. Nuke and start over. Concern………….I have to nuke and start over lol

Please tell me it’s OK and one day I’ll have pretty corals like everyone else L


----------



## RSully

I can't for the life of me figure out what's going on. I had a small cyano outbreak about about a month and a half ago. I really didn;t do anything and it has cleared up on it's own. What seems strange is that your using RO/DI water where I'm just using treated tapwtaer. I wish you the best in this battle. I know it's got to be frustrating to say the least.


----------



## MetalArm3

While "nuke and start over" may become more tempting everyday, I assume you don't have another tank to place your livestock in. It may be worth taking out the rock and adding new rock, and maybe change 1/2 the sand out. Out with the old and in with the new. It should all balance in time but this has been ongoing for sometime. Keep us posted.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bigehugedome

Good news I think. I killed the lights last week for a few days and did a nice WC. I also replaced my IO salt with Reef Crystals. I think all this pink and green stuffs is good coralline as it does not brush off. But I also have a diatom boom. Opinions please


----------



## bigehugedome




----------



## RSully

Sure looks a lot better. Looks like pink and green coralline to me. Fingers crossed for ya!


----------



## wake49

Pink and green look like coraline. And a diatom bloom is a good thing. Keep up the good work!


----------



## bigehugedome

Ahhhhhhh Im freaking out, super excited. If all goes well and parameters are correct I'm heading to the Big LFS on the 28th. Hopefully for some LPS!


----------



## wake49

What are your parameters.


----------



## bigehugedome

I do not know right now, I have not checked since the lights out and WC with new salt. I wanted to do my second WC with the new salt and then I will dose if necessary to reach proper LPS range. Salinity is at 1.025 and temp is between 78-80 due to the strange weather around here. One week was 40 degrees the next week was 80, where did spring go? 

So yea after my WC Sunday Ill update my parameters


----------



## wake49

Cool.

We are having the same weather up here in New England...


----------



## bigehugedome

Yep its stupid. But the built in fan on the RSM130 has kept the tank no hotter than 80.Something even with the lights on. My fresh water on the other hand went up to 85 :/

This happens every spring/summer and fall/winter when the AC is not on yet but the weather is super hot. Never had an issue with the FW tanks but salt was scaring me. Seems all will be fine.


----------



## wake49

It will be. Short periods of temperature increases are not that dangerous. It is when it fluctuates a lot, or stays above 85 for an extended amount of time that you need to worry. I know that there were points where my 46 would get above 87 and stay there for days (obviously not nights) at a time before I get Central Air. I never really saw any negative effects from it...


----------



## bigehugedome

Hello,

I have had a busy few weeks with work and family emergencies. Good news is, cyano has not came back. Honestly I have not checked any of the parameters other then sg and nitrates recently. I also won't be getting corals for some time. I need to save money. But the cyano is gone so I'm happy.

Unfortunately I didn't check the sg of a WC I did on my qt and the sg was up to like 1.030. All the cyano in that tank turned green and the hermit crabs and mushrooms died. So I guess I need to recycle the qt before I get new fish. 

Also the 6 line disappeared in my RSM. I'm pretty upset about it. Can't find him anywhere.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wake49

Sorry about the sixline. And sorry about the qt. 

I am glad to hear your cyano problem has been worked out. Time for some pictures!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bigehugedome

Hello There

So family health issues have been keeping me held back from doing anything except water changes. Cyano has not returned. There is some red growing that may not be coralline but it does not come off like cyano. Ill post pics later.

Anyway, I only have the two clowns and yellow watchman so I really want to add more fish. I went to the LFS and I was going to get a royal gamma and I was looking at another 6 line wrasse. The guy at the store suggested I stay away from the 6 line as I may not be so lucky and get a calm one like I had, as a lot can be bullies. He suggested a few other wrasses but they looked to be too big for the tank, even though he said they would be OK:

Red Fairy Wrasse (not sure what kind exactly)
Blue sided fairy Wrasse (to big)
Flasher Wrasse (not sure what kind exactly)
Regular Fairy Wrasse

So since I could not get specifics I decided to wait before I went ahead and bought something. Any thoughts? I think wrasses are super cool but I don't NEED one. 

Anything else that would work? I do really like the royal gamma, but I was hoping I could add one or two more fish in total. I like firefish and cardinals but they may not be active enough for me. hmmmmmmmmmm.......


----------



## evanlundberg4

I would definitely recommend the royal gramma. Mine is the tank manager. He's always cruising through the rocks watching what my clownfish are doing. Only time he's grumpy is at feeding time every once in a while he will try and intimidate my female clown. Other than that he's really a cool fish. 

I also have a firefish and he's a pretty timid fish but without boisterous tank mates mine hangs out in front of the powerhead most of the day. They have a reputation for jumping, which I think they only do if they get spooked or chased, so you'll want some type of top on your tank. 

The cardinals aren't very active per say but I believe they like to be out in the open. I personally think they're really neat the way they just hang in the water. They look almost fake. Plus they're a nice easy fish to keep. I think they prefer to be in pairs. 

Those are all really good choices.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## evanlundberg4

I forgot to mention before but I think the wrasses you mentioned are generally recommended for larger tanks because they are very very active, hard swimmers. Not positive on that though
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wake49

I would recommend the Gramma too. I have heard that they are prone to disease though, so make sure you get a healthy specimen.


----------



## bigehugedome

What if anything else would you suggest I look into adding after the gamma?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wake49

I personally love these fish: White Banded Possum Wrasse and am considering one for my nano.


----------



## bigehugedome

wake49 said:


> I personally love these fish: White Banded Possum Wrasse and am considering one for my nano.


 
OK well I'm going to go with the gamma for sure. That wrasse is cool but I have not seen any of them locally. It appears that all the wrasses the LFS has are Fairy and Flasher which are more peaceful than the 6 lines but a little too active as Evan pointed out. I liked the Red Fairy but im not sure exactly what kind it was as there appears to be a few different kinds.

Hopefully the weekend of the 8th and 9th ill be heading to that large LFS 1.5 hrs away for some fish and coral as everything will be 25% off. Im not sure If I will get the Gamma sooner or just wait. Ill keep looking into other fish but I may decide to go with a pajama cardinal or a purple firefish


----------



## wake49

bigehugedome said:


> OK well I'm going to go with the gamma for sure. That wrasse is cool but I have not seen any of them locally. It appears that all the wrasses the LFS has are Fairy and Flasher which are more peaceful than the 6 lines but a little too active as Evan pointed out. I liked the Red Fairy but im not sure exactly what kind it was as there appears to be a few different kinds.
> 
> Hopefully the weekend of the 8th and 9th ill be heading to that large LFS 1.5 hrs away for some fish and coral as everything will be 25% off. Im not sure If I will get the Gamma sooner or just wait. Ill keep looking into other fish but I may decide to go with a pajama cardinal or a purple firefish


I know that with my LFS I can put in requests. Maybe yours is the same?


----------



## bigehugedome

They are meh at it. I have tried with FW and for a shrimp goby pair and have never had luck.


----------



## bigehugedome

I think I want a Blue Flasher Wrasse. They look super cool and seem like they would be great in my tank. Looks like they would have them in stock at the Not so local fish store I plan to go to on the 8th/

http://www.thatpetplace.com/blue-flasher-wrasse-paracheilinus-cyaneus

Thoughts on this guy?


----------



## wake49

Nice looking fish. 

I have always had luck with Wrasses. The only one that slightly gave me a problem was the SixLine, and just because they get a little "assertive" in smaller tanks. I had a Flame Fairy Wrasse that was a pleasure to have in the tank until the SixLine chased him out!


----------



## bigehugedome

Paracheilinus Filamentosus 

Or that guy above.

Yea I think they are so cool. My six line was so nice, but I never added a fish after him and people say they can get aggressive after a few years. The one thing I agreed with the LFS guy is when he said "you had a six line and he was nice, but who is to say the next one you get will be just as nice, you need to get lucky sometimes. Id go with a more peaceful fish".

Considering my luck with this tank so far, I think im going to agree.


----------



## wake49

I think either is a good specimen. If they have both, just go with the one that looks healthier and is readily taking prepared foods.


----------



## bigehugedome

Rock Closeups.


















What is that white thing in the middle? Sponge? How about the little "strands" hanging off. This rock was covered with YSP but then they died during the cyano so im thinking about breaking the part with the YSP off and chucking the rest. and then attatching the YSP to the base rock 










Red stuff but it does not brush/scrape off










Sand bubbles that appear in the front. I usually use my grabber to sift the sand that's right against the glass to get rid of the ugly bubbles. But I don't shift through anything else.


----------



## wake49

Those YSP are vibrant!


----------



## bigehugedome

wake49 said:


> Those YSP are vibrant!












That's how it looked when I bought the rock but they all died, but actually, the colors are soo much nicer now. I just hope they grow in. 

I will check parameters tonight and update. I hope to be OK for some easy LPS in 2 weeks


----------



## bigehugedome

Wow, Reef Crystals has been treating me much nicer than regular IO. These parameters look good to me. Think I can handle some easy LPS? I figure I will dose my Kent Nano A & B when the corals are added to keep the parameters steady as the corals start to consume the nutrients. 

Nitrates - 0 - 5 ppm
SG -1.024
Mg- 1280
Ca - 420
ALK(dkh) - 10.1 
pH - 8
Temp - 79


----------



## wake49

With these parameters, you should have no problem. What kind of lighting do you have?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bigehugedome

2x65 watt 10k and actinic t5 Power Compact combos and one stunner strip Actinic


----------



## wake49

bigehugedome said:


> 2x65 watt 10k and actinic t5 Power Compact combos and one stunner strip Actinic


That should be enough light. Start them off higher in the tank just to be sure.


----------



## bigehugedome

Here is a full tank shot. I need to fix the YSP rock on the right bottom. Its not glued down so it can be relocated. Also above the goby there is another rock with a few zoas that can be relocated.

Do you have any suggestions on what corals would look work with my aquascape and for my tank. I need to read up more before I head to the LFS on the 8th. I like frogspawn, trumpets, hammer , torch, mushrooms, zoas, Kenya tree, leathers.


----------



## badxgillen

*looks good*

things are looking real good man.Just a heads up,Be wary about the yellow polyps as they will sting most corals and reproduce rather fast.As far as beginner corals those are all pretty good ones.I have seen you on this forum for some time and was looking for some one who was interested in having some coral frags shipped to them.I provide the coral and you pay the shipping.Most of the corals you have listed as well as mushrooms and zoanthids can be shipped without overnight wich will allow for a cheaper transport.If you are not interested then no big deal,I just need a little practice shipping out of state.


----------



## RSully

All those corals look good to me. I forgot, do you have a pistol shrimp for your goby yet? Love seeing him out front showing off!


----------



## MetalArm3

Very Nice. A very good beginner coral that looks awesome is the Duncan coral ( highly recommend, one of my favs). For fish, if your looking for an active swimmer that's more peaceful then the royal, check out the blue chromis or the midas blenny. Keep up the good work!

Metal
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bigehugedome

badxgillen said:


> things are looking real good man.Just a heads up,Be wary about the yellow polyps as they will sting most corals and reproduce rather fast.As far as beginner corals those are all pretty good ones.I have seen you on this forum for some time and was looking for some one who was interested in having some coral frags shipped to them.I provide the coral and you pay the shipping.Most of the corals you have listed as well as mushrooms and zoanthids can be shipped without overnight wich will allow for a cheaper transport.If you are not interested then no big deal,I just need a little practice shipping out of state.


Thank You. Honestly at the moment, I want to pick out my corals in person, so I can get an idea of what they should look like, etc, before I start trading or buying online. I appreciate the offer, maybe in a few months :-D



RSully said:


> All those corals look good to me. I forgot, do you have a pistol shrimp for your goby yet? Love seeing him out front showing off!


I don't have a pistol Shrimp for a few reasons. first, I have not actually seen one locally (I know right). 2nd, I don't want him to hurt my cleaner shrimp. My cleaner usually stays up top and the pistol would be on the bottom, but ya never know. And lastly, my watchman is almost always up front in plain view and pretty active. Im scared if I get the pistol they will burrow in the back and ill never see them. Its all still up in the air, we will see what the 8th brings.



MetalArm3 said:


> Very Nice. A very good beginner coral that looks awesome is the Duncan coral ( highly recommend, one of my favs). For fish, if your looking for an active swimmer that's more peaceful then the royal, check out the blue chromis or the midas blenny. Keep up the good work!
> 
> Metal
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I was looking at Duncan's yesterday, and I'm going to add them to my list!
As for the Chromis, they are not really my thing. I think they would look cool as a large group in a large tank, but not in the nano. I'm scared about the Blenny because I read they can get a little dominate over goby's, and my watchman is very small still, so I'm not sure how I feel about that. Thanks for the Kind words.

Again, thanks for everyone's help. Its been a very tiresome project due to my many issues. I have had horrible luck so far so when I see that my water is pretty much ready to go for some corals and I hear everyone's kind words I get super excited and all that work is finally paying off.

Unfortunately, I may need to take the QT down completely as I really don't have the room for it right now. (its in the bedroom), so again im going to run some risk with getting fish, but I don't think I have a choice at this moment.


----------



## wake49

I think as long as you pick healthy specimen that aren't prone to ich outbreaks, you should be fine. Royals I heard are sensitive and prone to ich, but dottybacks can be a more hardy fish with a similar look.


----------



## MetalArm3

I agree. Long as the fish seem relative healthy (active, no unusual spots, etc.) you will be find without a QT. In fact, I haven't used a QT at all do to the same problem....lack of space. I would recommend coral dip though just to be on the safe side. 

I have a yellow watchman goby and pistol shrimp pair along with a scarlet skunk cleaner shrimp. They get along great. You rarely see the pistol shrimp, maybe a few times a month. But, there are always evidence of them in your tank (new sand piles from tunnels). Don't worry about them establishing a tunnel behind your rockwork somewhere where you don't see them. It doesn't take long for the active duo to create tunnels everywhere. I'm to the point where i fill some tunnels back in to keep them busy. I love my sand battles with them when i clean the tank.

I also agree with wanting to see the corals/fish in person before purchasing. Nothing beats the feeling of hand picking out your reef inhabitants. With that said.......in my experience, if you order from a reputable dealer online (like liveaquaria or bluezooaquatics) they seem to be as healthy if not healthier. Keep in mind that you cutting on the "middle man" when you order online. Instead of your aquatic creatures going from a wholesaler dealer to your lfs to final your tank, it goes straight from the dealer to you. This cuts down on stress tremendously do to reduce shipping and these coral farms usual have a slower turnover rate to ensure the healthiness of there inhabitants. 

Happy Reefing,
MetalArm3


----------



## badxgillen

I enjoy shopping at my local fish stores as well.It is nice to see corals you want to purchase in person "when possible".If you decide you want to try out an aquacultured specimen shipped I have over 100 types to choose from and I can snap pictures so you can see the specimens if thats of concern, if not then maybe some one else wants a free coral or two?I am simply needing to get experience shipping small stuff so I can ship the bigger more sensitive things to my friend who is moving.In the process of learning I would love to help out a fellow salt water hobbyist.So the offers still stands for short period of time.

On another not I also have a red sea max and it is awesome,and it looks like yours is coming along rather nicely. I want to add actinic as you have but have not gotte to it yet.


----------



## bigehugedome

Ok I will pm you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bigehugedome

So Badx has offered to send me some corals so he can work on his shipping strategies and so I accepted. Not sure what he is sending exactly but he showed me pics of his frag setup and it sure is nice. I am hoping he was able to send them today or tomorrow so I can get them before my trip this Saturday.

What is the Red Stuff's on my rock now. It does not seem to scape or brush off. Is it OK? A red coralline?


----------



## MetalArm3

May likely coraline algae if you can't brush/wipe it off. That means your tank is in a good place
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bigehugedome

My YWG seems skinny still. He does not eat a whole lot, but he does eat. I've also noticed his skin is dull and white on both sides. I don't see anything strange with his behavior or anything. Any ideas?


----------



## wake49

What are your water parameters?


----------



## bigehugedome

I have not checked them Since my WC on Sunday. However, both the red on the rocks and the white on the goby have been there for over a week, and you saw my parameters from last week and they were OK.

I can check tonight.


----------



## bigehugedome

So the corals from badx arrived. I have good news and "bad" news I guess.

First the good. We thought the package would be delayed but it arrived today. To my knowledge everything looked OK. They were packed well.

The "bad" news is, I have a work emergency, so I got to rush home, get the corals in the tank, eat, and now I need to go back to work. I was only able to temp and bag acclimate for about an hour then dip in coral rx. I know this is not the best way, and I know others say coral drip acclimation is not even needed. so I guess time will tell.

The zoas are opening after 15 mins so that's good. And the mushroom has gone from a brown to neon green in the same amount of time.

The GSP mat is a nice purple. Its bent weird, and so I assume I should cut the mat and glue it down flat. (the pic below is bad due to the angle so ill get a new one later)

He also sent Pavona, and I believe a piece broke in transit. I made a second frag by gluing it where it broke. Its was "secreting" a clear substance.

I also need to know about light acclimation. I don't know what lights he had the pavona under so I don't know if it needs to go as high as possible right away, or if it needs to take its time. Overall it looks like this was a success.


----------



## badxgillen

Give em a few days and they should perk right up.I am so glad everything made it.The broken one is a pavona coral that is an easier SPS coral.I wanted to see if this little guy would ship well because if he did then there are a few other candidates for another trip.The mushroom is the most vibrant gree I have ever seen and I have seen alot. The star polyps are a spreading mat coral that can cover rocks when its happy so I would just leave it to the sand bed for now,it too is the more electric green variant of pachyclauvularia.If you like it I have a purple,green with dark stripes and a blue clove polyp.All are spreaders though.The pavona is an encrusting coral that makes cactus like whorls in its skeleton.The zoanthids are radioactive dragon eyes...upon looking at the sent corals I realize I sent you a green dominated frag pack.Hope you like green


----------



## badxgillen

As far as lighting I had them under T-5 HO bulbs any where from about 10 inches to over a foot so you should be good.The corals I sent are flexible with lighting,flow,and perameters. It looks like a emerald sunrise palythoa hitched a ride on the zoanthid frag plug.You can take wire cutters and remove it and apiece of the aragonite plug so you can attach it to another rock.These Palythoas are a larger polyp predecessor of the zoanthids and can derive more nutrition from eating in addition to lighting.For this reason they can some times over grow the neighboring zoanthids,not all the time but it can happen.I personaly like the emerald sunrise over the other zoanthids but in your case I would just keep em all and if you decide you dont like em use em as credit for a coral at your local fish store.


----------



## bigehugedome

AHHHHHHHHHHH Im so excited its insane. I put on the stunner strips with the main lights off and WOW. SUPER GREEN!!!!!!!! 

The polyp mat has started to open as well. 

So im just concerned on the pavona, and when I should move them since I know they like light. Since we have similar lights should I just give them a day or two on the bottom to acclimate from 0 light in the box to t5 and then move them up? or should I move them sooner? Do the colors look OK there?


----------



## badxgillen

LEDs make them look amazing but its so hard to take a good picture.As far as the pavona just let it ride for now.After a day or two move it up but remeber that it will encrust whatever it is attached to wether it rock,coraline algae, or even some plastics like overflow boxes and intakes.I usualy just try and keep it to its own rock.This is the most finicky of what you got so be patient with it. You should see some of the blue corals I have,everything I sent you I have in purple or blue.


----------



## bigehugedome

A little hard to read, but this is what im looking for on Saturday. Any reccomindations/changes/ suggestions.










This is what Im looking out for on Saturday

Softies:
Cool Zoas
Pulsing Xenia
Kenya Tree
Leathers
Colt

LPS:
Frogspawn
Hammer
Duncan
Plate -short tentacle
Brain/acan
Candy cane
Trumpet
Torch


Fish:
White Banded Possum Wrasse (Wetmorella albofasciata) 
Blue Flasher Wrasse (Paracheilinus cyaneus) 
Filamented Flasher Wrasse (Paracheilinus filamentosus) 
Royal Gramma Basslet (Gramma loreto) 
Firefish (Nemateleotris magnifica) 
Firefish, Purple (Nemateleotris decora) 

Inverts:
Pistol Shrimp (still not 100% sure if I want one) (is there a specific kind that pairs with yellow watchman?)

Dry Goods:
More Airline Tubing,valves
New Lights
Chemipure Elite
Purigen Bag
Filters to cut to size for my media rack
Cheap Maxijet for 


And just because I can use this post as a shopping list:
A Betta
Possibly some Corys for my FW
FW Plants

25% off wet goods and 15% off dry. 

The drive is about 1.5hrs away. Im coming straight home after we buy and Ill have everything setup waiting for me to acclimate. I will be bringing coolers to put the bags in so temp is regulated and there is no light to keep stress down. Will get fish double bagged.


----------



## badxgillen

If you can't find what you want in the sessile inverts department I have all of the corals you listed,and love to trade  As far as the pistol shrimp if you have a cryptocentrus cintus"Yellow Watchmen" Then they are not picky about there companions.I have a pair with a tiger pistol wich is the easiest to pair and I also have another pair with the yellow pistol shrimp but I have also had them pair with the candy cane\stripe pistol shrimp.There is a bulls eye pistol commonly available but I have yet to try this one and have not seen much about there symbiosis between any shrimp gobies.

I love your placement map.I always go in so blind and just fill up the space on the fly.So spontaneous as I love all coral species and can't resist.My red sea looks nothing like the one you are creating.Mine is more fish oriented wich is a little strange for me.I am sure that will change in the near future.

One other note,make sure the fish eat in front of you.Unless you have good experience and confidence with a fish or you have live foods its a good idea to have them feed a fish prior to purchase to make sure they at least have interest.Have fun at the store...I always do,but my wallet doesn't


----------



## bigehugedome

Picked up:

Royal Gamma
Whip Fin Fairy Wrasse (Cirrhilabrus filamentosus) 
Carribian Pistol Shrimp

Hammer Coral Frag
Short Tenticle Plate Coral
Duncan frag
Trumpet Coral

Now I wanted a tiger pistol but they were not in stock. The LFS pointed out the carribian, which looks super cool and was actually cheaper. I looked it up and went by their knowledge and decided to buy him to see if he will pair with my goby. Digging deeper into the web now there is mixed reviews on this shrimp so I hope all works out. He is already burrowing like crazy.

Do I have to be concerned with falling rocks if he is burrowing?????

Pics later as lights are off so everything adjusts.


----------



## RSully

I have heard horror stories about burrowing fish/shrimp creating falls. Hopefully you'll be fine.


----------



## bigehugedome




----------



## RSully

The top pick, coral on the right looks like one I have that the lfs said it's called an anchor coral. It has thrived in my tank and my clown fish LOVES it. It was a double head when I got it and has split into a third head. Tank looks great.


----------



## MetalArm3

Love the purple plate coral. That's cool how you tried to map out you coral placement, very creative. Don't forget that the Duncan Coral will probably be your fastest growing coral. I would leave 2in on either side of it because in less than a year you will have 20 heads on that thing 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bigehugedome

MetalArm3 said:


> Love the purple plate coral. That's cool how you tried to map out you coral placement, very creative. Don't forget that the Duncan Coral will probably be your fastest growing coral. I would leave 2in on either side of it because in less than a year you will have 20 heads on that thing
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank You. Im trying to understand their needs based on lighting and flow. I went to the LFS with a set goal of what I wanted. I actually should have bought a few other frags since everything I got was onsale. I fell in love with the purple plate. plates are expensive!!!!!! But so worth it. I fed it last night as it opened right away and watching it east was SO COOL. Allthough my cleaner shrimp stole some food from it.



RSully said:


> The top pick, coral on the right looks like one I have that the lfs said it's called an anchor coral. It has thrived in my tank and my clown fish LOVES it. It was a double head when I got it and has split into a third head. Tank looks great.


Yea they called that hammer coral. I really wanted frogspawn but that's expensive. My hammer is also two heads. How long did it take to split into a third? I really hope my clowns like it cause I don't want an anemone at the moment. 

Thanks! Im super happy. I will move the corals around tonight or tomorrow and get some more picks.

Im going to get one of those clear containers they use at the LFS to scoop out your fish and put my big clown in it for a few days. She is being super bossy with the new additions and the Gamma looks fine but the wrasse looks very stressed. It did allow the fish to eat last night, but when the food was away the clown does not like them swimming around. Figured if I can hold her in a container for a few days and let the new guys swim around she will get used to them.


----------



## bigehugedome

Thinking of grabbing this. I have two Koralia Nanos but they are different sizes. I would eventually upgrade the smaller one I think, but now that I have these coral I think a more random flow would be better for them. 

Amazon.com: Hydor Smart Wave Circulation Pump Controller, up to 100w per channel: Pet Supplies

I also have a $25 amazon card so why not?

Edit - just bought it. Will be here tomorrow.


----------



## bigehugedome

hope yall didn't leave me when it was finally getting good!

Sorry for dirty Glass


----------



## MetalArm3

Things are looking sick now! Keep up the good work. Will there be an anemone in the future?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badxgillen

Although anemones are sweet,with your current want list in the coral department I would try and suggest against it unless it was a maxi mini variety that stays small and does not like to roam.Tight spaces with lotsa coral ican be a bad idea.Usualy start by letting the anemone settle in then place more corals in,even then when flow changes they can wonder around.Just my two cents.


----------



## MetalArm3

badxgillen said:


> Although anemones are sweet,with your current want list in the coral department I would try and suggest against it unless it was a maxi mini variety that stays small and does not like to roam.Tight spaces with lotsa coral ican be a bad idea.Usualy start by letting the anemone settle in then place more corals in,even then when flow changes they can wonder around.Just my two cents.


Yep! Very true. It's not unusual for them to wonder around, but should eventually settle down long as flow or lights don't change.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bigehugedome

I agree with everything said. I had so many issues with the tank so far so im happy where all is at. I plan on doing this for the rest of my life so there will be a time to try an anemone at some point. I would howrever, like a starfish, but I don't think my tank is ready for that yet.

Also, I added the wave maker. The extra/random flow has cleared my tank water and the corals seem to like it. I still need to finish moving things around and gluing down the rocks. My plate coral keeps moving every night and the pistol does not really leave his "man cave"

The clown has also accepted his new friends and no longer attacks everyone. Im wondering if I can get away with adding a firefish, cardinal or something else small. But that wont be until im back from vacation


----------



## bigehugedome

:frustratedretty much destroyed my aquascape trying to glue down my rocks. I cant get anything back to the way it was. Im pretty angry with myself. Evernthing went back in the tank. ill deal with it tomorrow.


----------



## RSully

I had the same problem when I pulled everything out except the surface layer when removing a damsel fish. Seems that it's impossible to get the rocks back in the way they came out. You'll get something set and probably be happier than you were before.


----------



## bigehugedome

Hey all. Crazy few weeks. Vacation, I got engaged to my awesome gf! My parents adopted a dog etc etc. 

Cyano is coming back!!!! Grrrrrrrr!!!!!!! I've kept up with water changes and all and I insured my fish watcher while on vacation didn't over feed. So I dunno what's up.

All the additions both coral and fish are doing well so at least that's good. 

Ill get some pics and go into more details later
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bigehugedome

I have no luck. My new wrasse disappeared last week. My Royal Gamma disappeared yesterday. and now my plate coral is rapidly dying. Is there anything I can do? This tank has given me more stress than enjoyment, its hard to keep spending the money on it :/


----------



## bigehugedome

I assume it has to do with my Ca issues

SG 1.025
Temp 79
Ammonia - 0
Nitrite - 0
Nitrate - 10-20
Mg 1240
Ca 380
Alk - 8.7 dKH


----------



## MetalArm3

Based in your parameters, I would say get nitrates down, calcium above 420, and Alk while good, could use a boost. Do you dose at all? What's your PH and phosphates? I'm not familiar with plate corals (never had one) so I can't real speculate beyond parameters. Do you feed it?

As for fish, I'm at a loss. Did they get along with each other? In my experience, it's easier to keep fish than coral.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bigehugedome

pH was 8.0 or 8.2 I forget and done have my log in front of me.

I was dosing Kent Nano 2 part but I didn't dose when I was on vacation or the week after (forgot). no sign of phosphates on my test kit

as far as fish go. They all seem fine then one night....poof....they disappear. The big clown bullies everyone for about a day or two when they first arrive but then they all get along. And I never lost a fish in the first week. Its always a month or so after they are added.


----------



## MetalArm3

That's interesting. I dose the same stuff, Kent Marine Nano Parts A and B with good results. It doesn't increase my parameters, just maintains it. If I had to guess, the aggressive clownfish might be a calpret. I lost one fish (firefish) after haveing it for several months do to a more active chromis. However, I'm torn......you wrasses should be more aggressive than the clown, so I'm really unsure. Sorry
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bigehugedome

This hobby hates me :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RSully

Not sure about the gramma but some wrasses can be jumpers. How tight is your lid?


----------



## bigehugedome

It's fully covered. If anything they may be able to jump in the surface skimmer cup or back chamber but I could see them (or their dead bodies) there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bigehugedome

came home to a dead clown fish....could not have been dead long as he was still really orange and only one or two snails were on him.........

nothing different in parameters. I just don't know whats going on..............


----------



## RSully

You might think about having your water tested by a lfs you trust. Could be something going on that your test kits don't show. Very strange with the unexplained deaths you've had. Hope you figure it out soon.


----------



## MetalArm3

Any Updates?


----------



## bigehugedome

Well, nothing else died. In face everything is going OK now. But not much has changed. The frags from 
badxgillen + what I got from the LFS sans the plate coral are doing well. Im still getting diatoms but its not that bad, but plus side is no cyano and more coralline growing.

The issue now is money....id like to restock but I don't have a lot to invest at the moment.

Also, I want to start adding more fish again but im scared the clown is going to be too aggressive so im debating taking her into the LFS (I wont get a credit) and getting two young clowns to add at the same time.

No pics at the moment. Lights are off, but here is a comparison of the Pavona Bad sent me a few months ago and how it is now. Keep in mind they were not shipped overnight!

Before:










Now:


----------



## badxgillen

Look at those nice frags there, They look really happy.You gotta try the purple now.


----------

